# Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt



## mr.hellgate (15. März 2011)

*Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

Wir hatten uns wahrscheinlich alle darüber gefreut, 
als das Gerücht breit wurde UbiSoft würde bei seinem neusten AC Ableger auf den "UbiDRM" verzichten.
Nun steht in ein paar Tagen das Game in den Läden und schon schwirrt seid 2 Tagen eine vollständige Kopie dessen im Netz, welche jetzt endgültig spielbar gemacht wurde, also "gecrackt".
Dies wird m.M.n. sehr negative Auswirkungen auf den weiteren Verlauf der UbiSoft Kopierschutz Strategie nehmen, 
denn ein Spiel welches vor dem Verkauf spielbar im Netz kursiert soll, laut Publishern, sich sehr negativ auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirken.
Also wird vermutlich bald wieder zum "ach so beliebtem" allways Online DRM gegriffen.

Was meinen Sie? Welche Probleme wird dieser Umstand wieder mit sich bringen, oder hat dies überhaupt Auswirkungen? Kommentieren Sie!

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## Schulkind (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

& Raupkopierer sind dann die ersten welche sich über Konsolenexklusive Inhalte beschweren


----------



## Low (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Kein Spiel, das durch die Kopierschutzmaßnahmen der Publisher so "verunstaltet" wurde hält länger als 24 bzw. 48 Stunden aus bevor es einen Crack gibt. Wenn den das von Ubisoft nicht klar ist... Das Spiel landet schneller spielbar im Netz als bei euch im Briefkasten.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Die Konsolenversionen gibt es ja meistens auch schon vor Release im Netz also wo ist der Unterschied? Das ist doch nur die Faulheit der Entwickler...


----------



## mr.hellgate (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

@MilesEdgeworth,
Bei einer Konsolenversion gibt es nur die Standard Methode für den Standard Kopierschutz.
Die PC Fassungen hingegen verfügt über ver. Sicherheitsmaßnahmen [SecuROM, SoliedShield, StarForce etc.] welche das Spielen Illegaler Fassungen "unterbinden" sollen. Dies hat der UbiDRM von den akutellen DRM's her am längsten geschafft (hat am Anfang über einen Monat bis zum rls oder so gedauert).
Deshalb ist es im vergleich zu einer Konsolen rls immer eine Herausforderung zwischen Publishern und Crews.

@Low,
da gibt es aber auch einige Ausnahmen (StarForce, einige SoliedShiled Spiele, UbiDRM) die brauchen dann eine länger Zeit. Desweiteren ist AC II Brotherhood ja noch nicht einmal im Laden erschienen (also sind es -72h).


----------



## restarts666 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

*ohman jedesmal die gleiche scheiß hier ....es muss doch jetz nu jeder wissn das jedes scheiß spiel früher oder später gecrackt im netz landet . da brauch nicht dauern irgend welche scheiß artikel schreiben wo drin steht welches spiel grad geleakt oder im netz gelandet ist*


----------



## Bennz (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

das schöne an solchen news ist, das der schreiber ja auf so "legalo" Seiten war xD

edit:

only P2P


----------



## Legacyy (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



Bennz schrieb:


> das schöne an solchen news ist, das der schreiber ja auf so "legalo" Seiten war xD


 
*sign* 
wie fast jedes Spiel vor bzw. am Releasetag schon erhältlich, dazu lohnen sich News net mehr.

ach ja, ist net mehr P2P only..


----------



## mr.hellgate (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Ich würde jedem der Vermutungen anstellt woher man sein wissen bezieht gulli.com und xrel.to nahelegen. Alles Seiten welche nur Infos verteilen, mehr nicht.

Desweiteren denke ich das zu einem Spiel welches von UbiSoft extra für den PC einmal OHNE seinen UbiDRM ausgeliefert wird bei so einem Leak eine Meldung wert ist. Denn davon kann es sehr wahrscheinlich abhängen ob die NÄCHSTEN UbiSoft Spiele wieder über diesen verfügen oder nicht! Ansonsten würde ich so ein Thread auch nicht eröffnen.

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## mae1cum77 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Nun ja, dann weiß ja jetzt auch der letzte Hürbel, was Sache ist. Auch eine Art "Erfolg".
Sollte man da Danke klicken...????
MfG


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Es ist ja nicht so, dass der UbiDRM vor Leaks und Cracks schützt!


----------



## mr.hellgate (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Nein, nicht schützen, aber es verschiebt diese soweit hinaus das wahrscheinlicher jeder der es spielen will schon längst gekauft hat.
Siedler 7 erschien 25. März 2010 - 1 Monat [http://www.xrel.to/game-nfo/190875/The-Settlers-7-Razor1911.html
Splinter Cell: Conviction erschien 13. April 2010 - ~2 Wochen [http://www.xrel.to/game-nfo/192079/Tom-Clancys-Splinter-Cell-Conviction-SKIDROW.html
AC II erschien 4. März 2010 - 1 Monat 3 Wochen [http://www.xrel.to/game-nfo/189535/Assassins-Creed-II-SKIDROW.html

Deshalb denke ich das dies eines der schnellsten UbiSoft Spiele seid langem ist. [zumindest unter den Top Titeln]
Und darum fürchte ich um wieder noch schlimmere DRM's als bisher  mehr soll die News nicht sagen.

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## KrHome (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



mr.hellgate schrieb:


> Dies wird m.M.n. sehr negative Auswirkungen auf den weiteren Verlauf der UbiSoft Kopierschutz Strategie nehmen,
> denn ein Spiel welches vor dem Verkauf spielbar im Netz kursiert soll, laut Publishern, sich sehr negativ auf die Verkaufszahlen auswirken.
> Also wird vermutlich bald wieder zum "ach so beliebtem" allways Online DRM gegriffen.


Warum?

Selbstverständlich ist man sich bei Ubisoft darüber im Klaren (ganz dumm sind auch BWLer nicht ), dass ein klassicher Kopierschutz wieder zu Pre-Release Leaks führen kann. 

Es geht um die Abwägung was die Verkaufszahlen mehr beeinträchtigt: Unzumutbarer Kopierschutz vs. Frühzeitiger Crack. Und da ist man, wie es aussieht, zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass ersteres für den Umsatz schlechter ist.

*Nachtrag:*
Deine Zahlen stimmen nicht. 

Bei den anderen Games kann ich es nicht sagen, aber bei Splinter Cell Conviction bin ich mir 100%ig sicher, dass das am Releasetag gecrackt war, da mir damals jemand mit der Version vor der Nase rumgefuchtelt hat und wir daraufhin eine nette Diskussion über den Nutzen des Ubi-Launchers hatten.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Ist doch egal, jedes Spiel landet gecrackt im Netz irgendwann, häufig sogar vor Release .... 

Wer als Spieler noch Anstand im Kreuz hat der bezahlt für das Spiel und schätzt damit die Arbeit der Entwickler wert.


----------



## Bennz (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ist doch egal, jedes Spiel landet gecrackt im Netz irgendwann, häufig sogar vor Release ....


 
ähm nö, HAWX2 schonmal nicht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



Bennz schrieb:


> ähm nö, HAWX2 schonmal nicht


 
Du musst nur lange genug suchen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



Bennz schrieb:


> ähm nö, HAWX2 schonmal nicht


 
Leecher haben halt scheinbar auch Geschmack .... wundert mich net das den Mist keiner seedet. xD


----------



## m-o-m-o (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Ich glaube aus den ganzen Pre-Release Leaks können wir lernen, dass selbst Streamingdienste wie OnLive keinen zuverlässigen Schutz darstellen


----------



## Bennz (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Leecher haben halt scheinbar auch Geschmack .... wundert mich net das den Mist keiner seedet. xD


 
hehehe  jau zu geil, wo de recht hast


----------



## mr.hellgate (15. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Also laut wikipedia ist SC Conviction als erst Veröffentlichung am 13. April erschienen. Und lau xRel ist die Version am 30.4. rlsd. Hat also alles seine Richtigkeit :S

MfG Mr.Hellgate


----------



## Pixy (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Wenn interessiert das hier eigentlich!?!

Ubisoft ist so oder so für viele und auch für mich gestorben.
Bei dem Scheiß was Sie rausbringen (Hawx, Silent Hunter 5) haben Sie selber schuld und können von mir aus ruhig pleite gehen.

Ich vermisse Sie jedenfalls nicht und werde dies auch nicht.

Ubisoft war mal eine grosse Nummer aber jetzt bringen Sie zu 90% nur noch 0815 Spiele.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Naja, ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich mir das Game hole. Hab es auf XBOX im Story Mode durchgespielt aber wollte am Pc Multiplayer...naja mal gucken wie sichd as nun entwickelt.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Mmmm, ich hätte schon Interesse an dem Spiel, kaufe es mir aber auch ohne UbiSch...DRM nicht. Der Laden ist mir zu suspekt geworden. Ich kann mir nicht sicher sein, dass es nicht mit dem Patch nachinstalliert wird und will nicht riskieren. Die müssen schon etwas längere Zeit "brav sein" 

Und das es schon geknackt ist - wen wundert es?.. 

Allerdings haben Cracs schon eine Auswirkung auf mich persönlich, besonders bei den Spielen, die etwas älter als ein paar Monate sind. Es heißt für mich, ich kann das Spiel ruhig kaufen. Wenn ich dann mal am WE 10 Spiele hintereinander kurz spielen will, muss ich nicht mit 10 DVDs durch die Gegend laufen. Keine DVD  mehr geht von permanenten rein-raus und  aufdrehen im Laufwerk kaputt, keine Schachtel geht kaputt etc und pipapo. Ich kaufe gerne Spiele, die geknackt sind.


----------



## MG42 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Ich glaube diese Crackputzdenkopierschutzwegdinger wird es immer geben, da hilft auch kein online DRM. Außerdem wette ich, dass Ubisoft sowas erwartet hat, Probleme gibts überall.
Nicht falsch verstehen, ich mag original SW bzw Spiele mit Originalverpackung auch lieber, aber deswegen sehe ich nicht ein, wenn mir vorgeschrieben wird, dass unbedingt der Datenträger im Laufwerk sein soll, da verschaff ich mir halt Abhilfe, und dass man für den Singleplayer online sein muss, sehe ich genauso wenig ein. Und wahrscheinlich hat das Ubi auch verstanden, da haben die Proteste der betroffenen erzürnten Spieler einiges dazu beigetragen. Die schwarzen Schafe gibt es immer DRM hin oder her, der einzigste der mit den Einschränkungen zu kämpfen hat ist der brave Spieler. Der Kopierschutz ist doch voll für den A...


----------



## LasstMichArzt (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

viele "saugen" sich vorerst die spiele - und kaufen sie sich,wenn sie es wert sind.
bei einer trilogie wie AC würde ich an stelle von ubisoft froh sein,dass es cracker gibt. denn ac war ein einziger bug am anfang,viele bereuten den kauf-
wurden mit einer gecrackten version im netz aber versöhnlich gestimmt und kauften sich nun die beiden neueren teile.
die pc version ist zudem nicht die einzige version die spielbar im netz landet. egal auf welchem gerät - ob xbox,ps3 oder pc, die leute werden immer einen weg finden zu cheaten/cracken etc.
gehen wir doch mal von 10% gecrackten spielen aus.
1mio verkaufte blackops kopien auf der xbox. sind 100.000 raubkopien (achtung:theorie!). bei 400.000 kopien von blackops auf dem pc (dürfte passen,oder) sind 10% davon gerade einmal 40.000!

hört auf euch für den pc immer "tollere" cracks herzustellen-die den ehrlichen käufer nerven.
gibt es denn sicherheitsmechanismen für die konsolen? 
sorgt lieber dafür dass eure internen sicherheitslöcher gestopft sind!


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Egal ob Horror-DRM oder sonst was, wenn ein Spiel gut ist, dann kaufe ich es mir. AC Brotherhood wird definitiv morgen gekauft. Die AC Reihe zählt zu meinen absoluten Favoriten

Aber wenn ich so manche Kommentare hier lese, komme ich mir echt vor wie im Kindergarten....
Wie kann man auf eine gutes Spiel verzichten nur weil Ubisoft auf der Verpackung steht? Oder weil irgendein Spiel DRM hat? Dafür lasse ich mir doch einen guten Titel nicht entgehen!
Das ist kindischer, naiver Blödsinn
Alleine schon "Ubisoft ist für mich gestorben"...Oh my god

Sorry, dass ich das mal so deutlich sagen musste...


----------



## Headologic (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Meiner Meinung nach sind nicht die DRM oder so Kopierschutz schuld.
Fakt ist ein Spiel was damals 40 Mark gekostet hat kostet jetzt 40 €. Früher hab ich gern gekauft und *heute schreckt mich sowas ab.*
Für mich is es auch langweilig ein Spiel im Laden zu erwerben, was es schon 2 Jahre gibt weils einfach nicht mehr die aktuelle Grafiktechnik hat.
Selber schuld was die Industrie mit uns macht um uns das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Da ist nix mit DRM oder Kopierschutz.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



Headologic schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind nicht die DRM oder so Kopierschutz schuld.
> Fakt ist ein Spiel was damals 40 Mark gekostet hat kostet jetzt 40 €. Früher hab ich gern gekauft und *heute schreckt mich sowas ab.*
> Für mich is es auch langweilig ein Spiel im Laden zu erwerben, was es schon 2 Jahre gibt weils einfach nicht mehr die aktuelle Grafiktechnik hat.
> Selber schuld was die Industrie mit uns macht um uns das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Da ist nix mit DRM oder Kopierschutz.



Anfang der neunziger Jahre haben Spiele wie Wing Commander oder Monkey Island bis zu 120 (!) DM gekostet.....
Für "It came from the desert" auf dem Amiga habe ich flockige 99,- DM bezahlt. Nur mal so zum Thema "früher war alles günstiger".


----------



## FRfutzi01 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



restarts666 schrieb:


> *ohman jedesmal die gleiche scheiß hier ....es muss doch jetz nu jeder wissn das jedes scheiß spiel früher oder später gecrackt im netz landet . da brauch nicht dauern irgend welche scheiß artikel schreiben wo drin steht welches spiel grad geleakt oder im netz gelandet ist*


 
Ein paar zuviele Kraftausdrücke für meinen Geschmack, aber im Grunde gebe ich Dir Recht...


----------



## Headologic (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> *Anfang der neunziger Jahre *haben Spiele wie Wing Commander oder Monkey Island bis zu 120 (!) DM gekostet.....


 
Ich rede hier vom Jahr 2000 im Vergleich zu 10 Jahre später (da gab es schliesslich schon Programmierumgebungen) und früher war eben alles 0101-Programmieraturanama


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



restarts666 schrieb:


> *ohman jedesmal die gleiche scheiß hier ....es muss doch jetz nu jeder wissn das jedes scheiß spiel früher oder später gecrackt im netz landet . da brauch nicht dauern irgend welche scheiß artikel schreiben wo drin steht welches spiel grad geleakt oder im netz gelandet ist*



Ich schließe mich FRfutzi01 an. Du hast vollkommen recht. Ich frage mich auch warum in den News immer auf geleakte/gecrackte Versionen hingewiesen wird???????
(ein bißchen eleganter hättest du es trotzdem ausdrücken können)




Headologic schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind nicht die DRM oder so Kopierschutz schuld.
> Fakt ist ein Spiel was damals 40 Mark gekostet hat kostet jetzt 40 €. Früher hab ich gern gekauft und *heute schreckt mich sowas ab.*
> Für mich is es auch langweilig ein Spiel im Laden zu erwerben, was es schon 2 Jahre gibt weils einfach nicht mehr die aktuelle Grafiktechnik hat.
> Selber schuld was die Industrie mit uns macht um uns das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Da ist nix mit DRM oder Kopierschutz.



Schwaches Argument. AC Brotherhood kostet 40€. Spielzeit mindestens 20 Stunden. Macht 2€ pro Stunde Spielzeit. Gehst du ins Kino bezahlst du 10€ für zwei Stunden. Macht 5€ pro Stunde. Gehst du im Stadion Fußball gucken kostet das mindestens 20€, ebenfalls für ungefähr 2 Stunden. Macht 10€/Std.

Somit ist ein Game für 40€, mit entsprechender Spielzeit, eine der preiswertesten Möglichkeiten sich zu unterhalten......


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



mr.hellgate schrieb:


> Wir hatten uns wahrscheinlich alle darüber gefreut,
> als das Gerücht breit wurde UbiSoft würde bei seinem neusten AC Ableger auf den "UbiDRM" verzichten.
> Nun steht in ein paar Tagen das Game in den Läden und schon schwirrt seid 2 Tagen eine vollständige Kopie dessen im Netz, welche jetzt endgültig spielbar gemacht wurde, also "gecrackt".
> Dies wird m.M.n. sehr negative Auswirkungen auf den weiteren Verlauf der UbiSoft Kopierschutz Strategie nehmen,
> ...


 
Naja.. dieser Thread ist ja gerade zu Werbung, das man das Game herunterladen kann


----------



## KrHome (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



mr.hellgate schrieb:


> Also laut wikipedia ist SC Conviction als erst Veröffentlichung am 13. April erschienen. Und lau xRel ist die Version am 30.4. rlsd. Hat also alles seine Richtigkeit :S


Laut Wikipedia kam die EMEA PC Version am 29.April. KLICK

Edit:
Man kann jetzt natürlich spekulieren, ob die Cracker auf den Europarelease "gewartet" haben oder nicht (zwecks Sprachpaketen z.B.). Wäre aber nicht das erste mal, da sowas sehr oft von Russland ausgeht.


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



restarts666 schrieb:


> *ohman jedesmal die gleiche scheiß hier ....es muss doch jetz nu jeder wissn das jedes scheiß spiel früher oder später gecrackt im netz landet . da brauch nicht dauern irgend welche scheiß artikel schreiben wo drin steht welches spiel grad geleakt oder im netz gelandet ist*


Genauso wie man nicht jedes mal solche "scheiß Artikel" kommentieren muss...^^

@News
Am besten sind immernoch die Kopierschutzverfahren die erst nach einer rgewissen Zeit des Spielens aktiv werden und dann ein Weiterspielen unmöglich machen. Wie zum Beispiel bei Siedler wo damals die eine Fabrik nur noch Schweine produziert hat.  



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Egal ob Horror-DRM oder sonst was, wenn ein Spiel gut ist, dann kaufe ich es mir. AC Brotherhood wird definitiv morgen gekauft. Die AC Reihe zählt zu meinen absoluten Favoriten


Das sagst du aber es gibt genug die sagen"So lange es kostenlos verfügbar ist, kaufe ich es nicht" Da habe ich auch ein paar Spezies aus meinem Freundeskreis die das so handhaben und das obwohl sie genug verdienen. 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das sagst du aber es gibt genug die sagen"So lange es kostenlos verfügbar ist, kaufe ich es nicht" Da habe ich auch ein paar Spezies aus meinem Freundeskreis die das so handhaben und das obwohl sie genug verdienen.
> 
> MfG



Ich weiß. Ist bei meinen Freunden vereinzelt leider auch nicht anders. Ich finde halt, wenn ein Spiel gut ist, dann sollen die Leute die es gemacht haben auch dafür entlohnt werden.  In einem guten Game stecken immerhin mindestens 1 bis 2 Jahre Arbeit!


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



Headologic schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind nicht die DRM oder so Kopierschutz schuld.
> Fakt ist ein Spiel was damals 40 Mark gekostet hat kostet jetzt 40 €.


 Das ist schlicht falsch! Monkey Island 2 hat damals beispielsweise 120DM gekostet entspricht bei dem aktuellen Umrechnungskurs ~60€
Der Standartpreis bei PC Spielen lag bei 80-100 DM.
Die Wingkommander Teile haben damals 110-130 DM gekostet, Alone in the Dark kam 90 DM etc.. Spiele wurde also nicht 1:1 umgerechnet sondern sondern 1:1,9 eben der Umrechnungskurs von DM zu Euro. Wenn man jetzt sogar noch bedenkt das heutige Spiele exorbitant mehr in der Entwicklung veranschlagen als die damaligen, sind sie sogar noch günstiger geworden.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch! Monkey Island 2 hat damals beispielsweise 120DM gekostet entspricht bei dem aktuellen Umrechnungskurs ~60€
> Der Standartpreis bei PC Spielen lag bei 80-100 DM.
> Die Wingkommander Teile haben damals 110-130 DM gekostet, Alone in the Dark kam 90 DM etc.. Spiele wurde also nicht 1:1 umgerechnet sondern sondern 1:1,9 eben der Umrechnungskurs von DM zu Euro. Wenn man jetzt sogar noch bedenkt das heutige Spiele exorbitant mehr in der Entwicklung veranschlagen als die damaligen, sind sie sogar noch günstiger geworden.
> 
> MfG



Sign


----------



## McClaine (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

-----------


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

Du bist ein Held 

Immer schön Gründe suchen um gecrackte Versionen zu spielen. Die bösen, bösen Entwickler und Publisher haben dich ja dazu getrieben.....


----------



## Pixy (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Ist bei meinen Freunden vereinzelt leider auch nicht anders. Ich finde halt, wenn ein Spiel gut ist, dann sollen die Leute die es gemacht haben auch dafür entlohnt werden.  In einem guten Game stecken immerhin mindestens 1 bis 2 Jahre Arbeit!


 
Dem Stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu. Auch ich unterstütze gerne ein Entwickler Team damit, indem ich das Spiel kaufe sofern es gut ist.

Bei Ubisoft verzichte ich aber mit Absicht, da Sie mich als Kunden in letzter Zeit dermaßen Verarscht haben das ist schon nicht mehr feierlich.
Wenn Du, nur mal so als Beispiel, Silent Hunter 5 Gekauft hast und gespielt hast wirst Du mich verstehen.

Ich bin ein absoluter U-Boot Fan und habe alle Silent Hunter Teile gespielt. Aber das was Sie mit dem 5 Teil gemacht haben ist eine absolute Katastrophe.

So ein unausgegorenes Stück Software ist mir noch nie unter gekommen.

2.Beispiel Hawx. 
Ich habe früher wirklich jeden Ace Combat Teil gespielt den es gab. Einfach, weil es riesig Spass gemacht hat.
Als Ubi HAWX angekündigt hatte, hies es, es wird Ace Combat in den Schatten stellen (Das waren die Worte von Ubisoft, hier im Netz zu finden).

Als das Spiel raus war, war es nicht mal ansatzweise so. 

Bomben flogen nach vorne, Raketen kamen aus dem Cockpit (bei den Stealtfliegern wie die F-22) Flieger flogen fast alle gleich und der Multiplayer war voll von Cheatern. So könnte ich noch eine halbe Stunde weitermachen, Sprengt allerderdings meine Zeit.

Was hat UBI in beiden Fällen gemacht, richtig NIX. Absolut NIX. Der 2. Teil von Hawx den habe ich mir nicht mal mehr gekauft, ZUM GLÜCK.

Bei Silent Hunter 5 hat sich bis Heute nix geändert, total verbuggt und alles andere als eine Simulation. Wenn man früher Aces of the Deep oder Silent Hunter 2 - 3 gespielt hat, versteht man das.

Und so einem Konzern soll ich noch mein Geld geben, die nicht mal in der Lage sind ein Spiel was raus ist einem Patch zu verpassen, weil diese SPIELE UNSPIELBAR sind?  NIEMALS!!!

Ubi kann da hin wo der Pfeffer wächst. Früher haben Sie noch Wert auf Details gelegt aber heute!?!
Man darf natürlich nicht vergessen das Silent Hunter und auch Hawx von Ubisoft Rumänien Entwickelt wurde.

Anno ist zum Beispiel von deutschen Entwicklern programmiert worden und schaut auch gleich ganz anders aus. 
Assassins Creed kam auch nicht aus Rumänien, schaut Qualitativ auch schon anders aus.

Aber dennoch lasse ich mich nicht gerne verarschen und werde Fuchsteufelswild. 
Ubi sollte mal lernen mehr auf die Community zu hören, aber leider sind die Franzosen einfach zu Stur.

PS: Die Wut ist nicht gegen Dich gerichtet, ich versuche Dir nur verständlich zu machen, warum ich so denke.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

@ Pixy

Schon verständlich das du verärgert bist. Hawx und SH 5 habe ich nicht gespielt, deswegen kann ich dazu nichts sagen. Und natürlich ist es ärgerlich wenn teuer gekaufte Spiele total verbuggt sind.

Aber es gibt halt auch Gegenbeispiele. Ich finde zum Beispiel, dass Spiele wie Splinter Cell Conviction oder Assassins Creed es wert sind gespielt zu werden, egal ob sie von Ubi oder sonst wem sind.


----------



## McClaine (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

-----------


----------



## Pixy (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

@Cook2211

Die Meinung mit Assassins Creed kann ich noch mit Dir teilen aber was Splinter Cell angeht überhaupt nicht.

Splinter Cell das neue spielt sich wie Assassins Creed. Und Sam Fisher kann dermaßen gut klettern, dass sogar Ezio vor Neid erblassen würde.

Wenn man die ganzen alten Splinter Cell Spiele gespielt und geliebt hat, mag man den neuen definitiv nicht mehr.

Bei den alten war es Atmosphärisch viel besser der neue Teil Spielt sich irgendwie wie ein Shooter.

Aber so hat jeder seine Meinung dazu was ja auch nicht schlimm ist. 
Nur wenn man den direkten Vergleich mit allen älteren Teilen macht, sind die neuen überhaupt keine Herausforderung mehr.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

Ich freue mich wenn es den Crackern gelingt Spiele zu Cracken. So kann man vor dem Spielekauf das Spiel schon mal antesten. Da es leider kaum noch Demos gibt einfach die beste Lösung um zu wissen wie ein Spiel ist.


----------



## McClaine (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

@ Pixy gib dir vollkommen Recht, Splinter Cell war einmal. Spielt sich wie Rainbow Six, Las Vegas oder sowas, ist schon traurig.
Naja Siedler brachten sie ja raus mit dem Speicherbug, wenn man speicherte freezte das Spiel... das ist doch mal Qualitätsmanagement
Ich verzichte auf Ubi, ohne DRM und guter Bewertung kaufe ich, alles andere wird ignoriert.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

@ McClaine

Du kannst hier deine Hasstiraden noch zehnmal wiederholen oder "erklären", dass macht deine Ansichten auch nicht besser. Da sage ich nur *GÄHN*. Wenn das ja alles soooooo schlimm ist und wir von den Publishern alle sooooooo vera... werden, frage ich mich warum du überhaupt noch PC spielst?????

Und weißt du warum mir das alles egal ist, was du in deiner unvorstellbaren Weisheit verklickerst?

Weil das einzige was mich in diesem Zusammenhang interessiert ist, mich auf die Couch zu setzen, meinen PC anzuschmeißen und ein gutes Game (wie AC Brotherhood) zu spielen!

DRM? EGAL!
PUBLISHER? WEN INTERESSIERT DER PUBLISHER?
KAUFPREIS? 40€ SIND GERECHTFERTIGT!

HAUPTSACHE DAS SPIEL IST GUT!


@ Pixy

Mir hat SCC gefallen, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> HAUPTSACHE DAS SPIEL IST GUT!



Da ist das Problem. Wie soll man den ohne Demo wissen ob das Spiel gut ist? Ok du wirst sagen dafür gibt es Tests. Stimmt schon, aber denen kann man auch nicht immer trauen, wie man z.b. an den F1 2010 Tests sah...

Daher, Cracker macht weiter so.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Da ist das Problem. Wie soll man den ohne Demo wissen ob das Spiel gut ist? Ok du wirst sagen dafür gibt es Tests. Stimmt schon, aber denen kann man auch nicht immer trauen, wie man z.b. an den F1 2010 Tests sah...



Das stimmt schon. Mit den Tests das ist immer so eine Sache.


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



McClaine schrieb:


> selbst wenn Ubi meint, das durch "Raupkopie" ihre Verkaufszahlen sinken liegen die schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Durch ihren schei** DRM sanken die Verkaufszahlen, vor allem im PC bereich, weils einfach die Spitze der Dreisstigkeit war...
> Das gleiche gilt für andere Hersteller mit ähnliche Methoden.
> Nur "schade" das nun auch die Spielekonsolen gecrackt wurden


 Kannst du diese Behauptung auch irgendwie untermauern oder ist das nur eine reine Vermutung deiner seits?




McClaine schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind dir die letzten Jahre irgendwie entronnen!? Kaufst du Ubi-Super-DRM Titel? Falls ja hoffe ich das du nen "Offline Crack" benutzt oder das Spiel gänzlich ausser Acht lässt.
> Falls nicht, entschuldige den Ausdruck, bist du nur ein weiteres "Schaf" in der Herde, dass jeden Mist und alles kommende unsinnige ohne wenn und aber mitmachst!


 Vielleicht gibt es einfach Leute die sich daran nicht stören. Du hast ein Recht das Spiel dann nicht zu kaufen, mehr nicht. Alles andere ist inaktzeptabel!


> Und ja in der Tat, die Puplisher treiben. Sich selbst oder andere, das kann jeder selbst beurteilen. Ich seh es aber nicht mehr ein, wegen den bereits geschriebenen Fakten, das ich sowas unterstütze. Ich lade mir bestimmt net "schwarz Games" aber sowas mache ich ganz einfach nicht mehr mit, besonders von Ubisoft. Dann wird das Spiel eben nicht gekauft und gewartet bis ein offizieller Patch der den DRM aushebelt Released wird.


 Welche Fakten denn?


> Falls das neue AC wirklich ohne DRM, zumindest wie den peinlichen letzten KS ist, ist es mir eine Überlegung wert es zu kaufen.
> Ausserdem "suche" ich keine Gründe, das sind bestehende FAKTEN, wenn du ein wenig Ahnung von dem ganzen hättest, würdest du das wissen und verstehen was ich schrieb, vielleicht sogar respektieren, was du leider nicht machts...


 Oha, was genau qualifiziert Dich dich denn dazu das Thema so zu beurteilen? Ach ja und welche FAKTEN denn nun genau?


> Alles lesen soll auch helfen, vielleicht verstehst du dann den Zusammenhang.
> Falls nicht hier noch ne kurze Erläuterung:
> Die Puplisher (nicht alle), besonders bestimmte wie Ubisoft, verarschen uns wie sie wollen, wann sie wollen. Das geschieht mit DRM, dh. an die Leine legen der zahlenden Kundschaft. Mit fail Titeln wie Silent Hunter (fail wegen den unglaublichen Bugs die bis heute noch net gepacht wurden). Genauso war der letzte Siedler Teil ein Fail für mich. Konsolen Titel verkauften sich besser, da sie in erster Linier auf diesen ganzen Müll verzichtet haben, was sich aber nun da alles gecrackt ist, auch ändern wird.


 Aha, dann erklär mal warum der Unterschied in den Verkaufszahlen zwischen PC und Konsolen Titeln vor Einführung von DRM genauso war und nebenbei kannst du ja gleich mal darlegen in wiefern durch die Einführung von DRM der Absatz von PC Titeln zurückging.
Nebenbei, der aktuellste Prine of Persia Teil hatte gar kein Kopierschutz und verkaufte sich nicht besser als andere Teile mit Kopierschutz! 
Außerdem wäre es mal interessant zu wissen warum ein Publisher diejenigen "verarschen" sollte, von denen er doch wirtschaftlich abhängig ist, dass ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn?!?


> Für weiter Details einfach Amazon Kommentare lesen oder Google nutzen. Für alles weiter kann ich dir auch Google ans Herz legen.
> Mehr will ich nicht mehr darauf eingehen, hatte solche Diskussionen schon zur genüge.


 Oh ja, weil die ganzen Frustrezensionen ja inhaltlich und sachlich so aussagekräftig sind...^^


> Zum Thema:
> Cracker wird es immer geben, da wo eine "Sperre" ist wird immer einer sein, der versucht diese zu brechen. Und KS wie den Ubi DRM stachelt mM dieses Techtelmechtel nur noch weiter an, genauso wie das limitierte Installationen oder diverse Anmeldungs-Pflichten machen. Solange es Kopierschutz gibt, wird es cracker geben die diesen aushebeln. Und traurig ist, das so viele Menschen diesen Mist, den die Puplisher sagen, einfach ohne zu hinterfragen glauben, sogar unterstützen.


 Aha und weil das eben so ist, solle man sich nicht dagegen weren dürfen, nutzt ja eh nichts!!???


> Weiss jemand genau wieviele Titel durch das "Cracken" nicht verkauft werden!? Weiss jemand genau wie viele Titel ohne KS verkauft worden wären!? Keiner weiss das genau und die meisten glauben einfach das der KS diesen entgegen wirken soll, was wie oben erwähnt einfach Quatsch ist. Die einzigen leidtragenden sind die ehrlichen Käufer, was entgegen deinen Behauptungen, auch ich bin. Diese Gängelungen nerven mich und es wird immer schlimmer.


 Genau nicht aber siehe CoD MW2. 4 Mio. mal gedownloadet, wenn jetzt nur jeder Zehnte es gekauft hätte kann man davon ausgehen das den Entwicklern ein Schaden in Höhe von 18 Mio € entstanden ist.


> Und weisst du wie die Zukunft aussehen wird!? Ich sage nur zocken über Internet, Download Spiele, Handbuch im PDF Format, falls es dann überhaupt noch eins gibt, einen ganzen haufen kostenplichtigen DLC´s und Kopierschutz die wie der Ubi DRM arbeiten, nur noch schlimmer.


 Und das sind jetzt die Gründe die das illegale Downloaden rechtfertigen sollen? 
DLC verlangt der Markt, viele nutzen es, Onlinespiele sind nun einmal gefragt, eventuell geht der Trend irgend wann mal wieder Richtung Singleplayer. Steam zeigt sehr gut da viele den Downloadtrend gut finden und nicht gezwungen werden, da es 95% des Angebotes auch als Retail gibt.


> Gebrauchtwarenspiele ade, für Multiplayer zahlen, selbst bei einem gebrauchten Spiel, Konsolen Kopierschutze usw. Community ade...
> Also erzähl mir nicht ich "suche Gründe" um gecrackte Spiele zu spielen, das ist einfach ein haltloser Quatsch.


 Naja, poste doch mal die Fakten von den du immer sprichst, dann sehen wir weiter. 


> Ich will dich nicht persönlich angreifen, aber auch ich bin schon mehr als gereitzt zu diesem Thema.
> Den  gib ich dir mit freundlichen Grüßen zurück


 Defakto ist das einzige was man aus deinen paar Argumenten gelten lassen kann die Kritik mit dem hartem Kopierschutz aber du vergisst eben warum Entwickler sich dazu genötigt fühlen, eben weil deren Produkte einfach mal millionenfach illegal genutzt werden und zu verlangen das ohne Gegenwehr zu akzeptieren ist einfach nur naiv! 



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Da ist das Problem. Wie soll man den ohne Demo wissen ob das Spiel gut ist? Ok du wirst sagen dafür gibt es Tests. Stimmt schon, aber denen kann man auch nicht immer trauen, wie man z.b. an den F1 2010 Tests sah...
> 
> Daher, Cracker macht weiter so.


Es gibt zahlreiche Fachtests, User-tests, Foren, Videos zum Spiel etc.. Keine Demo zu spielen kann keine Legitimation darstellen sich etwas illegal zu besorgen, ganz einfach.

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

@ DaStash

Wow! Das nenne ich detailliert!

-------------------


Eine Anmerkung habe ich noch zu diesem Thema:

Nehmen wir mal an 100 Leute arbeiten 1 Jahr lang an einem Game. Und jeder dieser einhundert Leute verdient brutto 2000,-€ im Monat (womit man netto nicht reich wird....). Dann sind das 200.000,-€ im Monat bzw. 2.400.000,-€ nur an Personalkosten für die Entwicklung dieses Titels. Dazu kommen dann noch "Nebenkosten" wie Werbung, Pressen der DVDs, Produktion der Retailverpackungen, Vertrieb, Miete für die Büros, Stromkosten usw.
(GTA IV hat übrigens laut dem Produzenten ca. 100.000.000$ in der Produktion gekostet...)

Ist es anhand dieser Zahlen nicht absolut verständlich, dass die Publisher darauf bedacht sind, ihre Produkte mit DRM vor illegalen Kopien zu schützen? Ich denke schon, oder?

Und aus diesem Grund bin ich gerne bereit für meine Spiele zu zahlen und eben keine Cracks zu nutzen...


----------



## Pixy (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

Kann dich da voll verstehen.

Aber der Spass heut da auf, wo das DRM mehr tut als nur zu verhindern das es gekrackt wird.
Fakt ist, das ist nachzulesen, das DRM tut mehr, es greift nämlich auf dem Rechner zu um Informationen zu sammeln, zB. wie, wann und wie oft man Spielt.

Und sowas ist inakzeptabel.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



Pixy schrieb:


> Kann dich da voll verstehen.
> 
> Aber der Spass heut da auf, wo das DRM mehr tut als nur zu verhindern das es gekrackt wird.
> Fakt ist, das ist nachzulesen, das DRM tut mehr, es greift nämlich auf dem Rechner zu um Informationen zu sammeln, zB. wie, wann und wie oft man Spielt.
> ...



Das Problem besteht sobald du deinen Rechner einschaltest und Windows startet, oder du mit deinem Handy telefonierst, dir Musik von Amazon lädst, im Internet surfst und einkaufst, selbst wenn du an der Supermarktkasse mit deine EC-Karte bezahlst, oder im Urlaub mit deiner Kreditkarte, werden Daten über dich gesammelt, so what?

Willst du das alles boykottieren, nur weil Daten über dich gesammelt werden? Falls ja, dann viel Spaß in der Steinzeit!


----------



## Pixy (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

Nein das will ich natürlich nicht. Aber was geht Ubi an, wann ich meinen Rechner einschalte, was ich Spiele, wann ich Spiele und wo ich Spiele.
Klar wird einiges gesammelt, deswegen muss ich es aber nicht gut heissen. Ode gar unterstützen.

Und die Steinzeit will ich wohl auch nicht.

Und kein anderer Spieleentwickler greift so intensiv auf meinem Rechner zu wie es das DRM tut.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



Pixy schrieb:


> Nein das will ich natürlich nicht. Aber was geht Ubi an, wann ich meinen Rechner einschalte, was ich Spiele, wann ich Spiele und wo ich Spiele.
> Klar wird einiges gesammelt, deswegen muss ich es aber nicht gut heissen. Ode gar unterstützen.
> 
> Und die Steinzeit will ich wohl auch nicht.
> ...



Ist ja im Prinzip auch egal. Wenn es einen stört (so wie dich), dann soll er es lassen und wenn nicht (so wie mich) dann nicht. Sollen wir uns darauf einigen?


----------



## Pixy (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

Ja können wir.


----------



## McClaine (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

-------


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



McClaine schrieb:


> @ Cook
> Das sind keine "Hasstiraden", das sind meine Ansichten und du hast deine, also schreib mir nicht vor was ich schreiben darf/kann. Ich spiele gute Pc Spiele wie battlefield bc2, also spiele bei denen ich mich nicht erst ne Stunde rumärgern muss bevor ich spielen kann. Hat zwar auch EA Konto, spiele Online aber das isn anderes paar Schuhe. Online find ichs ok, Offline wie Ubi DRM is einfach lächerlich.
> Dann viel Spaß mit deinem Brotherhood! Dazu sag ich auch nur *GÄHN* weils mir pi pa po egal is was du betreibst und was du spielst.
> "
> ...



1. Schreibe ich niemandem etwas vor
2. Wieso willst du mir eigentlich dauernd erzählen, dass ich die letzten Jahre verschlafen habe (der Spruch nutzt sich so langsam ab)? Nur weil mir DRM egal ist?
3. Wenn ich eh schon verwarnt worden wäre, dann würde ich den Ball vielleicht mal ein bißchen flacher halten....
4. Solltest du mal an deiner Ausdrucksweise arbeiten
5. Erwartest du von allen hier, dass sie deine Meinung akzeptieren, weil du dich ja eingehend mit der Materie befasst hast (auf die Fakten warten wir immer noch; ach nee du hast ja keine Zeit), bist aber im Gegenzug nicht wirklich bereit die Meinung anderer ebenfalls zu akzeptieren

Mehr gibt's zu deinen geistigen "Ergüssen" nicht zu sagen....

*IGNORE* sag ich nur


----------



## restarts666 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich FRfutzi01 an. Du hast vollkommen recht. Ich frage mich auch warum in den News immer auf geleakte/gecrackte Versionen hingewiesen wird???????
> (ein bißchen eleganter hättest du es trotzdem ausdrücken können)






 ja schon aber wenn ich hier dauernd solche artikel lesen muss wo steht das en spiel im netz gelandet ist oder ne konsole gehackt wurde ,da denk ich mir immer das PCGH die leute hier verleiten will die spiele zu laden oder de konsole zu hacken.. *...was jemand nicht weiß macht ihn nicht heiß! *


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



restarts666 schrieb:


> *...was jemand nicht weiß macht ihn nicht heiß! *



So sehe ich das auch. Für sowas müsste es eine News-Sperre geben...


----------



## Jan565 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

Ohne DRM, endlich, dann wird es auch gekauft. Den 2. Teil habe ich nur deswegen NICHT gekauft, weil ich mich nicht kontrollieren lasse von irgendwelchen Leuten. Ich will schließlich auch mal auf einer LAN sowas zocken, wenn grad nichts anderes zu tun ist und da hat man auch nicht immer Internet. 

Wer sowas erfunden hat wie den DRM, der sogar schon in Prozessoren drin steckt, gehört an Pranger, meiner Meinung nach. 

Und dann reden alle von Datenschutz und so weiter, wo gibt es den denn überhaupt noch, wenn man von überall kontrolliert wird und beobachtet wird!


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



McClaine schrieb:


> @ DaStash
> Und ja in der Tat, die Puplisher treiben. Sich selbst oder andere, das kann jeder selbst beurteilen. Ich seh es aber nicht mehr ein, wegen den bereits geschriebenen Fakten, das ich sowas unterstütze.


 Welche Fakten denn nun? Warum treiben die Publisher und in wiefern macht es Sinn, wenn sie doch von den Usern wirtschaftlich abhängig sind?


> Ich lade mir bestimmt net "schwarz Games" aber sowas mache ich ganz einfach nicht mehr mit, besonders von Ubisoft. Dann wird das Spiel eben nicht gekauft und gewartet bis ein offizieller Patch der den DRM aushebelt Released wird. -Welche Fakten denn?"
> -Ich hab auch keine Fakten geschrieben, hätte auch anstatt "Fakten" "meine Behauptungen" schreiben können, OMFG IM SO SORRY!!!!, aber für solche Menschen wie dich die einem das Wort bereits im Mund zerreissen hab ich nichts weiter übrig. Wie soll ich mich denn noch Rechtfertigen, das wird dann eh wieder zerrissen also belasse ich es bei nem Sorry.


Das hat nichts mit zerreißen zu tun, es sind einfach nur viele Punkte in deinem Post für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Du behauptest, kannst aber nicht belegen und da harke ich einfach nur nach um es zu verstehen. Falsch?


> "Oha, was genau qualifiziert Dich dich denn dazu das Thema so zu beurteilen? Ach ja und welche FAKTEN denn nun genau?"
> -siehe einen Post weiter oben. Ich bin qualifiziert weil ich mich mit dieser Materie schon lange und ausgiebig beschäftigt habe, um genau zu sein, seit Ubi diesen DRM veröffentlicht hat. Und vorher waren ja bereits andere "spitzen ironische DRM´s unterwegs. Das sind Argumente, die ihr anscheinend nicht habt sonst hättet "ihr" auch mal Argumente, die ihr aber nicht ansatzweise habt. Bis auf das Argument, User wie mich, bis aufs letzte Wort auseinander zu nehmen, nur weil ihr ne andere Ansicht davon habt.
> Aber jedem wie er beliebt.


 Irgendwie verstehe ich Dich gerade nicht. Was haben wir denn nicht, wenn wir dich bitten dein Gesagtes auch zu belegen, wie zum Beispiel deine Herleitung das Spiele mit Kopierschutz sich schlechter verkaufen. Dagegen hatte ich ja das Beispiel mit Prince of Persia gebracht. Hast du denn irgendwas auf was du dich stützt außer die Flamerezensionen bei Amazon?


> "Nebenbei, der aktuellste Prine of Persia Teil hatte gar kein Kopierschutz und verkaufte sich nicht besser als andere Teile mit Kopierschutz! "
> Eigentor? Hatte ich von was anderen geschrieben!?


 Ja siehe folgendes Zitat von Dir:" Durch ihren schei** DRM sanken die Verkaufszahlen, vor allem im PC bereich, weils einfach die Spitze der Dreisstigkeit war..."


> Die Online DRM Games hatten eindeutige Umsatzeinbußen, schlechte Bewertungen und Kritiken, aufgrund des KS. Was soll ich da erklären!? Nutzt Google, Amazon und andere Verkaufsplattformen, fragt Verkäufer bei Media M. wieviel Menschen das Game nur aufgrund des KS zurückgaben.
> Was soll "ich" dir denn Beweisen!? Ich muss dir garnichts beweisen, so siehts aus.


 Komisch das seit Einführung des DRM die Umsatzzahlen von Ubisoft stetig ansteigen...^^
4Players.de - Thema anzeigen - Ubisoft: Mehr Umsatz gemacht
Ubisoft verdoppelt Umsatz | GamersGlobal

Zeig doch einfach mal auf in wiefern der Umsatz zurückgegangen ist durch DRM...^^


> "Außerdem wäre es mal interessant zu wissen warum ein Publisher diejenigen "verarschen" sollte, von denen er doch wirtschaftlich abhängig ist, dass ergibt irgendwie keinen Sinn?!?"
> -Ich tippe mal auf: Jahrelange hinarbeitung durch DRM, systematische Gängelung oder geplanter zukünftiger Schachzug des Bösen. Oder soll ich nun wieder "Fakten liefern"? lol...
> Das ergibt keinen Sinn aber so siehts mM nach aus, wenns dir net passt überspringe meinen Post, ganz einfach.


 Das was du beispielhaft als Gängelung aufgeführt hattest sind aber bis auf den Kopierschutz alles Punkte die die Spieler wollen. Siehe DLC, Steam, Onlinespiele etc. Nachfrae bestimmt das Angebot ganz einfach.


> "Für weiter Details einfach Amazon Kommentare lesen oder Google nutzen. Für alles weiter kann ich dir auch Google ans Herz legen.
> Mehr will ich nicht mehr darauf eingehen, hatte solche Diskussionen schon zur genüge.


 Warum sollte ich deine Behauptungen nachprüfen? Es ist deine Aufgabe bei Bedarf Geschriebenes auch belegen zu können oder du stehst einfach dazu das du nur Vermutungen ohne fundierten Hintergrund abgibst, ist auch kein Problem, so lange man es auch so darstellt und nicht so tut als würde man von Fakten reden. 


> Oh ja, weil die ganzen Frustrezensionen ja inhaltlich und sachlich so aussagekräftig sind...^^"
> -Ich kaufe bereits jahrelang bei Amazon ein, konnte mich immer auf die Bewertungen verlassen und war so immer auf der sicheren Seite, warum sollte das da anders sein!?


Beispiel Herr der Ringe. Mehr als 2/3 der Rezensionen haben nichts mit dem Produkt und deren Inhalt zu tun sondern bewerten lediglich schlecht um den Frust auszudrücken das noch nicht die extendet Versionen auf BlueRay verkauft werden. Das hat null Aussagekraft wenn nur Protestrezensionen abgegeben werden und deshalb werden diese ja auch zu Recht nach und nach gelöscht.


> Ausserdem "hatte" ich ja selber Assasins Creed und Splinter Cell bei Amazon gekauft, angespielt, aber dann ging mir der DRM so aufn Sack so dass das Zeug wieder zurückging.
> Sollte ich noch ausführlicher werden? Hätte noch 10min Zeit...


 Mach ruhig... 


> "Zum Thema:
> Cracker wird es immer geben, da wo eine "Sperre" ist wird immer einer sein, der versucht diese zu brechen. Und KS wie den Ubi DRM stachelt mM dieses Techtelmechtel nur noch weiter an, genauso wie das limitierte Installationen oder diverse Anmeldungs-Pflichten machen. Solange es Kopierschutz gibt, wird es cracker geben die diesen aushebeln. Und traurig ist, das so viele Menschen diesen Mist, den die Puplisher sagen, einfach ohne zu hinterfragen glauben, sogar unterstützen.
> Aha und weil das eben so ist, solle man sich nicht dagegen weren dürfen, nutzt ja eh nichts!!???"
> -Nunja, dann lass deinen großen Worten Taten folgen und bekämpfe das Böse.


 Du verstehst das nicht. Es bringt nichts sich über die Symptome aufzuregen und die Ursachen dabei auszublenden. Ursächlich für solche strikten KS-Verfahren sind nun mal die Raubkopierer also beschwere dich nicht über die Symptome, den KS ansich, sondern über die Verursacher, die erst dazu führen!


> Klar bringt das nichts, oder wie solln diese Hacker ermittelt werden? Da könnte man gleich die Mafia, Drogenhandel, Tierversuche usw zerstören und die Welt wäre heile. Hier sind mM nach ganz klar die Entwickler gefragt- gutes, qualitativ hochwertiges und fesselndes Game und ich wette dass das Game reissenden Absatz finden wird. Aber ist nur meine Meinung und entspricht keinen Fakten - im Fall, das mir wieder jeder Satz zu ner Schlinge gedreht wird.


 Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Warum sollte ich mir ein quallitativ minderwertiges, nicht fesselndes Spiel herunetrladen, dadurch wird es doch auch nicht besser??? Nur faule Ausreden.... Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt dann gibt es keinen Grund es runterzuladen, that makes no sense!! 


> "Genau nicht aber siehe CoD MW2. 4 Mio. mal gedownloadet, wenn jetzt nur jeder Zehnte es gekauft hätte kann man davon ausgehen das den Entwicklern ein Schaden in Höhe von 18 Mio € entstanden ist."
> -Da stimme ich, als von euch verurteilter Raubkopieren voll zu...komisch, was!?


 Wo habe ich Dich denn als Raubkopierer verurteilt???? Und warum fragst du nach, wenn du dem eigentlich zustimmst?


> "Und das sind jetzt die Gründe die das illegale Downloaden rechtfertigen sollen?
> DLC verlangt der Markt, viele nutzen es, Onlinespiele sind nun einmal gefragt, eventuell geht der Trend irgend wann mal wieder Richtung Singleplayer. Steam zeigt sehr gut da viele den Downloadtrend gut finden und nicht gezwungen werden, da es 95% des Angebotes auch als Retail gibt."
> - Nein, hab ich das behauptet?


 Ja hast du.


> Ich schrieb die Puplisher treiben uns mehr oder weniger dazu


 Wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied zwischen meiner Festellung:" Und das sind jetzt die Gründe..."??


> ? Macht was ihr wollt, spielt was ihr wollt, von wem ihr wollt. Ich zensiere und kritisiere bestimmt nicht mehr.


 Ist doch ok wenn man kritisiert. Man sollte halt nur nicht sein Geschriebenes als Fakt darstellen wenn man diesen nicht belegen/ untermauern kann. 


> "Naja, poste doch mal die Fakten von den du immer sprichst, dann sehen wir weiter. "
> - Zum gefühlten 1000mal, ich brauche keine Fakten, hab keine Zeit um dannach zu suchen, wenn du Fakten willst nutze Google.


 Na dann sprich doch nicht von Fakten, wenn du nur über deine subjektive Empfindung redest! 


> "Defakto ist das einzige was man aus deinen paar Argumenten gelten lassen kann die Kritik mit dem hartem Kopierschutz aber du vergisst eben warum Entwickler sich dazu genötigt fühlen, eben weil deren Produkte einfach mal millionenfach illegal genutzt werden und zu verlangen das ohne Gegenwehr zu akzeptieren ist einfach nur naiv!"
> - Vielen Dank, und ja, auch wenn du es nicht glauben kannst ich stimme dir voll und ganz zu.
> Aber man sieht ja wohin das führt - Neuer KS - gecrackt - noch ein härterer KS - gecrackt - noch mal - Spie vor Release im Netz und gecrackt.
> Also wo soll das bitte enden!? Was kann man dagegen tun!? Ich schreib bestimmt nicht mehr meine Meinung rein, ich weiß das ich anders und aggresiver denke, fahre hier nur an die Wand damit.


 Das führt eben zur permanenten Onlinepflicht und beeinflusst auch Spielinhalte dahingehend als das es kaum noch Singleplayerspiele gibt sondern Onlinespiele, da es so leichter ist ein Original zu verifizieren.


> "Es gibt zahlreiche Fachtests, User-tests, Foren, Videos zum Spiel etc.. Keine Demo zu spielen kann keine Legitimation darstellen sich etwas illegal zu besorgen, ganz einfach."
> - Da stimme ich die auch zu, hatte auch niemals was anderes behauptet.


 Ich hatte ja auch blackvoodoo geantwortet.


p.s.: Bitte lerne quoten. Es ist sehr mühsam dein Geschriebenes zu lesen, außerdem können andere nicht wirklich auseinander halten, was du oder ich geschrieben haben. 

MfG


----------



## Schrotti (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

Der PC User sägt, mal wieder, am eigenen Ast. Irgendwann gibt es überhaupt keine PC Spiele mehr und dann ist das geheule groß.


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Für sowas müsste es eine News-Sperre geben...


Sehe ich nicht so. Das ist ein Thema was diskutiert werden muss, wo man aufklären sollte um evtl. auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist an die Moral bestimmter Leute zu appelieren. 
Man hätte sie evtl. noch kritischer schreiben müssen.  



Schrotti schrieb:


> Der PC User sägt, mal wieder, am eigenen Ast. Irgendwann gibt es überhaupt keine PC Spiele mehr und dann ist das geheule groß.


Genau das ist ja das Problem aber viele sind nicht weitsichtig genug oder schlicht und einfach egoistisch/ dumm. 

MfG


----------



## Jan565 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Der PC User sägt, mal wieder, am eigenen Ast. Irgendwann gibt es überhaupt keine PC Spiele mehr und dann ist das geheule groß.


 
Als ob es bei der Konsole anders ist! 

Ich kenne keinen der seine Xbox ohne Chip nutzt, oder seine Wii ohne Crack. Die einzige Konsole bei der es noch ziemlich rar ist mir Kopien ist die PS3.


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Als ob es bei der Konsole anders ist!
> 
> Ich kenne keinen der seine Xbox ohne Chip nutzt, oder seine Wii ohne Crack. Die einzige Konsole bei der es noch ziemlich rar ist mir Kopien ist die PS3.


 Natürlich ist es anders und das belegen die Absatzzahlen zwischen PC/XBOX und PS3! SÄmtliche Blockbustertitel verkaufen sich auf Konsolen um ein Vielfaches besser als auf dem PC. Bei Ubisoft beispielsweise macht der PC nur noch 1-2% des Gesamtumsatzes aus.

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

Gibt genügend Gameplay Videos und Informationsmöglichkeiten die man ausschöpfen kann um ein Spiel anzuschauen. 

Wenns einem gefällt, kauft mans.

Wenn man asozial ist, lädt man es herunter.. 

Kein Wunder greifen die Entwickler hart durch wenn ihre Arbeit nicht gewürdigt wird, sogar gestohlen wird! Das ist Diebstahl und dafür kannst du in den Knast kommen und das ist auch gut so. Wer sichs nicht leisten kann soll arbeiten gehen oder es lassen.

Dass die Spiele immer verbuggter werden hängt auch davon ab, das die Einnahmen sinken! Ich kaufe meine Spiele, weil ich auch künftig tolle Spiele haben möchte wie Halflife 3 und BF3 GTA etc..


----------



## McClaine (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es anders und das belegen die Absatzzahlen zwischen PC/XBOX und PS3! SÄmtliche Blockbustertitel verkaufen sich auf Konsolen um ein Vielfaches besser als auf dem PC. Bei Ubisoft beispielsweise macht der PC nur noch 1-2% des Gesamtumsatzes aus.
> 
> MfG


 
Ui, ich kann quoten ^^
Abgesehen von deiner Antwort ( keine Zeit und Lust das jetzt alles zu Lesen) hast du dir eine deiner fragen bereits selbst beantwortet: 

"Irgendwie verstehe ich Dich gerade nicht. Was haben wir denn nicht, wenn wir dich bitten dein Gesagtes auch zu belegen, wie zum Beispiel deine Herleitung das Spiele mit Kopierschutz sich schlechter verkaufen. Dagegen hatte ich ja das Beispiel mit Prince of Persia gebracht. Hast du denn irgendwas auf was du dich stützt außer die Flamerezensionen bei Amazon?
"Nebenbei, der aktuellste Prine of Persia Teil hatte gar kein Kopierschutz und verkaufte sich nicht besser als andere Teile mit Kopierschutz! "
Eigentor? Hatte ich von was anderen geschrieben!?
Ja siehe folgendes Zitat von Dir:" Durch ihren schei** DRM sanken die Verkaufszahlen, vor allem im PC bereich, weils einfach die Spitze der Dreisstigkeit war..."
Die Online DRM Games hatten eindeutige Umsatzeinbußen, schlechte Bewertungen und Kritiken, aufgrund des KS. Was soll ich da erklären!? Nutzt Google, Amazon und andere Verkaufsplattformen, fragt Verkäufer bei Media M. wieviel Menschen das Game nur aufgrund des KS zurückgaben.
Was soll "ich" dir denn Beweisen!? Ich muss dir garnichts beweisen, so siehts aus.
Komisch das seit Einführung des DRM die Umsatzzahlen von Ubisoft stetig ansteigen...^^
4Players.de - Thema anzeigen - Ubisoft: Mehr Umsatz gemacht
Ubisoft verdoppelt Umsatz | GamersGlobal

Zeig doch einfach mal auf in wiefern der Umsatz zurückgegangen ist durch DRM...^^"

Antwort: 
"Natürlich ist es anders und das belegen die Absatzzahlen zwischen PC/XBOX und PS3! SÄmtliche Blockbustertitel verkaufen sich auf Konsolen um ein Vielfaches besser als auf dem PC. Bei Ubisoft beispielsweise macht der PC nur noch 1-2% des Gesamtumsatzes aus."

Hui, und warum wird das wohl so sein!? Weil viele PC spieler einfach keinen Bock mehr auf das Theater haben. So wie ich. Genauso satt habe ich es mit Fakten etc mich für meien "Behauptungen" rechtfertigen zu müssen. Habe das schon so oft durchgekeit.
Liebe DRM nutzer, dann spielt euer Spiel, erfreut euch an der Gängelung und erlaubt auch "Non DRM" Leuten ihre Meinung kund zu geben - kann ja euch egal sein wenn es euch nix ausmacht.




Cook2211 schrieb:


> 1. Schreibe ich niemandem etwas vor
> 2. Wieso willst du mir eigentlich dauernd erzählen, dass ich die letzten Jahre verschlafen habe (der Spruch nutzt sich so langsam ab)? Nur weil mir DRM egal ist?
> 3. Wenn ich eh schon verwarnt worden wäre, dann würde ich den Ball vielleicht mal ein bißchen flacher halten....
> 4. Solltest du mal an deiner Ausdrucksweise arbeiten
> ...


 
1. ne garnicht, mir is es genauso latte das du Ubisoft liebst, als wenn ein Sack Reis in China umfällt, wie oft soll ich das noch schreiben!?
2. weil du auf mich so wirkst, mehr kann ich net schreiben, ansonsten wären wir schon an Punkt 3+4
3. Das kann dir auch egal sein, aber lustig das du auf alles reagierst, selbt auf Dinge die mit dir garnichts zu tun haben
4. danke, das gleiche wünsche ich dir auch
5. ich werde hier wohl net extra für dich die Fakten suchen, obwohl diese jeden ersichtlich sind der dannach suchen würde, was ich dir aber wiederum eh nicht zutraue, da es dir ja "egal" ist wie du schreibst, du aber trotzdem dauernd deinen Senf dazugeben musst. Leuchtet doch ein oder?
Ich akzeptiere deine und Stashs Meinung natürlich, genauso aber stehe ich hinter meiner Meinung. Was hier der Grund ist warum hier bestimmte Leute so empfindlich reagieren ist mir ein Rätsel.
Ich sehs nicht mehr ein hier was zu schreiben, das endet wirklich nicht gut. 
Also lebt lang und mit dem DRM in Frieden.


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Das ist ein Thema was diskutiert werden muss, wo man aufklären sollte um evtl. auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist an die Moral bestimmter Leute zu appelieren.
> Man hätte sie evtl. noch kritischer schreiben müssen.



Wenn das so einfach wäre. Ein Bekannter von mir spielt ausschließlich gecrackte Spiele. Wenn ich mit ihm darüber diskutiere, um ihn davon zu überzeugen, dass er sich die Spiele kaufen soll, dann prallen die Argumente einfach an ihm ab. Da könnte man auch mit einer Wand reden!

Man sieht das ja auch an den Argumenten in dieser Diskussion, ohne das ich jemandem etwas unterstelle:

"Spiele zu teuer"
"DRM Gängelung"
"Abzocke der Publisher dem User gegenüber"
"Verbuggte Spiele"

All das wird immer wieder herangeführt, um Spiele/Publisher zu boykottieren, oder schlimmstenfalls gecrackt zu spielen. 
Als wären diese Argumente die Legitimation für Cracks. (damit spiele ich auf niemanden konkret an).

Und da stimme ich mit *Schrotti* und *Darkfleet85* überein. Das einzige was man mit dem Boykott eines Publishers oder dem cracken von Spielen erreicht ist, dass eine Plattform wie der PC für die Publisher uninteressant wird, die DRMs immer extremer werden und die Einnahmen der Publisher einbrechen, weswegen die Qualität der Spiele leidet.


----------



## Ron Taboga (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



DaStash schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das Problem aber viele sind nicht weitsichtig genug oder schlicht und einfach egoistisch/ dumm.
> 
> MfG



Naja, nur hat eben nicht jeder für jede Software die er saugt auch die entsprechende Kohle immer auf dem Konto. Der Schaden ist also sehr schwer zu bestimmen, denn keiner weiss was der Raubkopierer bei einem Nichtvorhandensein von Raubkopien auch gekauft hätte bzw. überhaupt nach seinem Einkommen hätte kaufen können.

Ausserdem müssen Softwarehersteller einfach damit rechnen, dass ihre Produkte auch von Leuten konsumiert werden, die nichts dafür bezahlt haben. Das kann man bei geistigem Eigentum nun mal nicht vermeiden. Es reicht ja schon aus wenn jemand sich eine Software von Bekannten leiht, der hat sie auch nicht bezahlt aber benutzt sie ja trotzdem. Auch hier ist ein potenzieller Käufer weg. Wo und wie definiert man also tatsächlich den Schaden?

Ausserdem wiegt das Wohl der eigenen Brieftasche eben deutlich mehr als jedwede Moralvorstellungen, vorallem da ja kein direkter Schaden entsteht und auch nichts entwendet wird.
Ein Game umsonst saugen zu können ist halt für viele > zu Media Markt fahren, 30 - 50€ ausgeben und sich mit Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu plagen.


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



McClaine schrieb:


> Ui, ich kann quoten ^^
> Abgesehen von deiner Antwort ( keine Zeit und Lust das jetzt alles zu Lesen) hast du dir eine deiner fragen bereits selbst beantwortet:
> 
> "Irgendwie verstehe ich Dich gerade nicht. Was haben wir denn nicht, wenn wir dich bitten dein Gesagtes auch zu belegen, wie zum Beispiel deine Herleitung das Spiele mit Kopierschutz sich schlechter verkaufen. Dagegen hatte ich ja das Beispiel mit Prince of Persia gebracht. Hast du denn irgendwas auf was du dich stützt außer die Flamerezensionen bei Amazon?
> ...


 Das hat doch damit nichts zu tun, deshalb schrieb ich ja auch vor und nach der Einführung von DRM!  Die Absatzzahlen waren bei den Konsolen auch schon vor Einführung von DRM exorbitant höher als vom PC und auch Spiele wie der neue Prince of Persia Teil, welcher gar kein Kopierschutz hatte verkaufte sich genauso schlecht wie die Spiele mit starkem KS, Aber wie schon geschrieben, belege doch einfach mal woher du die Kenntnis nimmst, dass man die geringeren Absatzzahlen bei PC Spielen auf die stäkeren KS-Verfahren zurückführen kann, ich bin sehr gespannt...^^

Des Weiteren lerne ordentlich zu zitieren, dass kann man nicht auseinanderhalten was du da schreibst!


> 1. ne garnicht, mir is es genauso latte das du Ubisoft liebst, als wenn ein Sack Reis in China umfällt, wie oft soll ich das noch schreiben!?
> 2. weil du auf mich so wirkst, mehr kann ich net schreiben, ansonsten wären wir schon an Punkt 3+4
> 3. Das kann dir auch egal sein, aber lustig das du auf alles reagierst, selbt auf Dinge die mit dir garnichts zu tun haben
> 4. danke, das gleiche wünsche ich dir auch


 Kannst du nicht sachlich bleiben?


> 5. ich werde hier wohl net extra für dich die Fakten suchen, obwohl diese jeden ersichtlich sind der dannach suchen würde, was ich dir aber wiederum eh nicht zutraue, da es dir ja "egal" ist wie du schreibst, du aber trotzdem dauernd deinen Senf dazugeben musst. Leuchtet doch ein oder?


 Wenn du etwas behauptest sollte es Dir ein leichtes sein das auch zu belegen. Kannst du das nicht sind es nichts weiter als subjektive Ansichten deinerseits und keine Fakten! 


> Ich akzeptiere deine und Stashs Meinung natürlich, genauso aber stehe ich hinter meiner Meinung. Was hier der Grund ist warum hier bestimmte Leute so empfindlich reagieren ist mir ein Rätsel.


 Du behauptest die ganze Zeit nur ohne auch nur irgend ein Beweis zu erbringen, Statistiken zu posten die deine dünne "Kopierschutz=weniger Umsatz" These belegen oder Sonstiges. Poste die doch mal endlich und dann können wir auch gerne sachlich darüber debattieren. 


> Ich sehs nicht mehr ein hier was zu schreiben, das endet wirklich nicht gut.
> Also lebt lang und mit dem DRM in Frieden.


 Dein Verhalten spricht nicht gerade für deine Glaubwürdigkeit, poste doch einfach mal ein paar Links die deine "Fakten" untermauern und gut ist, dann brauchst du jetzt auch nicht so einen theatralischen Abgang machen! 

MfG


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



Schrotti schrieb:


> Der PC User sägt, mal wieder, am eigenen Ast. Irgendwann gibt es überhaupt keine PC Spiele mehr und dann ist das geheule groß.



Bitte trenne das etwas, "PC User" ist mir zu allgemein, da gibt es 2 Gruppen für mich: Ehrliche Käufer und Raubkopierer. 


Ich betrachte Raubkopierer nicht als mir gleichgestellte Spieler-Kollegen. Für mich sind die das Krebsgeschwür dieses Hobbys, welche es für sich und vor allen Dingen für die richtigen Spieler kaputt machen.


Wer Computerspiele ernsthaft als eines seiner Hobbys bezeichnet der soll doch bitte so viel Rückgrat haben und den Entwicklern ihr Geld dafür gönnen dass sie uns so gute Unterhaltung bieten, wer hingegen nur schmarotzt ist für mich kein "Gamer".


----------



## Cook2211 (16. März 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte trenne das etwas, "PC User" ist mir zu allgemein, da gibt es 2 Gruppen für mich: Ehrliche Käufer und Raubkopierer.
> 
> Ich betrachte Raubkopierer nicht als mir gleichgestellte Spieler-Kollegen. Für mich sind die das Krebsgeschwür dieses Hobbys, welche es für sich und vor allen Dingen für die richtigen Spieler kaputt machen.
> 
> Wer Computerspiele ernsthaft als eines seiner Hobbys bezeichnet der soll doch bitte so viel Rückgrat haben und den Entwicklern ihr Geld dafür gönnen dass sie uns so gute Unterhaltung bieten, wer hingegen nur schmarotzt ist für mich kein "Gamer".



Harte Worte, die aber zu einhundert Prozent meiner Meinung entsprechen!


----------



## KrHome (16. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch! Monkey Island 2 hat damals beispielsweise 120DM gekostet entspricht bei dem aktuellen Umrechnungskurs ~60€
> Der Standartpreis bei PC Spielen lag bei 80-100 DM.
> Die Wingkommander Teile haben damals 110-130 DM gekostet, Alone in the Dark kam 90 DM etc.. Spiele wurde also nicht 1:1 umgerechnet sondern sondern 1:1,9 eben der Umrechnungskurs von DM zu Euro. Wenn man jetzt sogar noch bedenkt das heutige Spiele exorbitant mehr in der Entwicklung veranschlagen als die damaligen, sind sie sogar noch günstiger geworden.


Es ist kaum möglich das ganz genau aufzuschlüsseln (zuviele Faktoren). Beispielsweise ist in Deutschland die Kaufkraft zu damals gesunken. Sprich damals konnte man leichter 100 DM als heute 50 Euro locker machen (ich hab für 90% meiner Spiele übrigens höchstens 79DM bezahlt). 

Die Entwicklungskosten sind auch so eine Sache. Der Markt ist heute ein komplett anderer. Weiterhin könnte man (wenn man anarchistisch veranlagt ist) einfach argumentieren, dass der Studioboss heute eben ein paar Tage länger auf seinen Sportwagen sparen muss (leisten kann er ihn sich nach wie vor). 

Kleine Entwicklerstudios boomen dank Steam. So unmenschlich teuer kann's also heute nicht sein, zumal die Entwicklertools sich auch weiterentwickelt haben und dementsprechend einige Kosten neutralisieren.

Nichts desto trotz ist Raubkopieren natürlich s.c.h.e.i.ß.e (bevor mich jetzt irgendjemand in die Ecke stellt, weil er mein Posting nicht verstanden hat).


----------



## Rollora (17. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



mr.hellgate schrieb:


> Wir hatten uns wahrscheinlich alle darüber gefreut,
> als das Gerücht breit wurde UbiSoft würde bei seinem neusten AC Ableger auf den "UbiDRM" verzichten.
> Nun steht in ein paar Tagen das Game in den Läden und schon schwirrt seid 2 Tagen eine vollständige Kopie dessen im Netz, welche jetzt endgültig spielbar gemacht wurde, also "gecrackt".
> Dies wird m.M.n. sehr negative Auswirkungen auf den weiteren Verlauf der UbiSoft Kopierschutz Strategie nehmen,
> ...


 
Die Raubkopierdebatte ist so alt und langweilig, das nervt schon so dermaßen. Ich geb dir auch kurze Erklärungen WARUM:

EIN Download eines Spiels heißt nicht gleich, dass dadurch EINE verkaufte Version verloren geht. Es ist wie bei den Musikdownloads: man möchte es probieren/hören, aber nicht sooo gern, dass man dafür bezahlen würde. Man würde es so oder so nicht kaufen, so beim Download hat man aber die möglichkeit es zu hören. Was uns zu Punkt 2 führt:

Downloads haben, ähnlich wie Demos nicht selten einen Marketingeffekt: "Aha, dieser Hersteller hat ein gutes Spiel gemacht, erst JETZT beschäftige ich mich mit diesem Hersteller ausführlich (oder Interpret). Führt dazu, dass man aufmerksamer dessen Release entgegenfiebert und wenn man doch fan ist kauft man sich doch mal ein Lied/Spiel von denen.

Diejenigen die eben gedownloaded haben erzählen oft von diesem Titel weiter, von dem sie eventuell nie gewusst hätten, hätten sie den Titel im Laden um 50€ kaufen müssen und das war zu viel um "einfach mal auszuprobieren wie das Spiel so ist".
Ein Viraler Marketingeffekt tritt ein. Auch "Mundpropaganda" oder ähnlich genannt. Die Sache nimmt ihren Lauf. Das ganze steht einem einzigen Punkt gegenüber (man könnte hier sicher noch 5-10 Punkte aufführen):

Manche Spieler downloaden dann doch eher, statt zu kaufen und DAS führt dann zu einem Schaden. 



Ich bin insgesamt also zwiegespalten: ich selber lade keine Spiele mehr, seid ich 10 bin (weil ichs mir leisten kann und will und sowieso nicht immer das neueste brauche, aber doch gute Spiele, drum kauf ich sie mir immer nach 1-2 Jahren auf Steam um 5 statt 50€ ahaha), aber man darf nicht immer alles auf die Raubkopien schieben, ich sag ja auch nicht man ist Killer nur weils solche Spiele gibt


----------



## Cook2211 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



Rollora schrieb:


> Die Raubkopierdebatte ist so alt und langweilig, das nervt schon so dermaßen. Ich geb dir auch kurze Erklärungen WARUM:
> 
> EIN Download eines Spiels heißt nicht gleich, dass dadurch EINE verkaufte Version verloren geht. Es ist wie bei den Musikdownloads: man möchte es probieren/hören, aber nicht sooo gern, dass man dafür bezahlen würde. Man würde es so oder so nicht kaufen, so beim Download hat man aber die möglichkeit es zu hören. Was uns zu Punkt 2 führt:
> 
> ...



Ich bin da gerade an anderer Stelle drauf gekommen. Es gibt im Playstation Store mittlerweile teilweise die Möglichkeit sich komplette Spiele runter zu laden und diese dann eine halbe Stunde oder so zu spielen. Nach der halben Stunde kommt dann eine Aufforderung, das Spiel zu bezahlen wenn man weiter spielen möchte. Wenn es gefällt kauft man es und wenn nicht löscht man es wieder. So kann man direkt die fertige Version des Spiels antesten, ohne auf schlechte Demos wie DA2 oder Crysis 2 zurückgreifen zu müssen. Und man erreicht dadurch ebenfalls den viralen Marketingeffekt den du angesprochen hast.
Das wäre in meinen Augen auch auf dem PC in Verbindung mit Plattformen wie Steam eine super Möglichkeit um zumindest die Verbreitung von illegalen Kopien etwas einzudämmen. Denn es gibt tatsächlich viele Leute die sich gecrackte Spiele nur als Demo oder Testversion laden, um zu schauen ob ihnen das Spiel gefällt.

Zu deinem letzte Satz: Ich sage nur Steam Christmas-Sale


----------



## alm0st (17. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich bin da gerade an anderer Stelle drauf gekommen. Es gibt im Playstation Store mittlerweile teilweise die Möglichkeit sich komplette Spiele runter zu laden und diese dann eine halbe Stunde oder so zu spielen. Nach der halben Stunde kommt dann eine Aufforderung, das Spiel zu bezahlen wenn man weiter spielen möchte. Wenn es gefällt kauft man es und wenn nicht löscht man es wieder. So kann man direkt die fertige Version des Spiels antesten, ohne auf schlechte Demos wie DA2 oder Crysis 2 zurückgreifen zu müssen. Und man erreicht dadurch ebenfalls den viralen Marketingeffekt den du angesprochen hast.
> Das wäre in meinen Augen auch auf dem PC in Verbindung mit Plattformen wie Steam eine super Möglichkeit um zumindest die Verbreitung von illegalen Kopien etwas einzudämmen. Denn es gibt tatsächlich viele Leute die sich gecrackte Spiele nur als Demo oder Testversion laden, um zu schauen ob ihnen das Spiel gefällt.
> 
> Zu deinem letzte Satz: Ich sage nur Steam Christmas-Sale



Sowas bei Steam wäre genial, aber die Steam Sever brechen ja schon bei fast jedem winzigem Update auseinander...


----------



## Cook2211 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Sowas bei Steam wäre genial, aber die Steam Sever brechen ja schon bei fast jedem winzigem Update auseinander...


 
Hast du schon mal probiert in den Einstellungen einen anderen Server zu wählen? Bei mir war nach der Inst. zuerst ein ausländischer Server eingestellt und der war schrott. Mit einem deutschen ging es dann wesentlich besser.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (17. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Sowas bei Steam wäre genial, aber die Steam Sever brechen ja schon bei fast jedem winzigem Update auseinander...


 
"Winzig" ist gut .... verteil mal ein Update für z.B. TF2 an knapp 2Mio gleichzeitig angemeldete User ("Peak" lag bisher bei 3,5Mio Leuten die gleichzeitig on waren, laut Steam-Calculator haben 55% aller User TF2, bei anderen Source-Titeln siehts ähnlich aus) die dieses Spiel auch wirklich haben. Bei mehreren hundert MB dicken Content-Patches knickt dir die Serverinfrasturktur nunmal zusammen wenn es an Millionen Leute gleichzeitg geht ... 

(Ausserdem ist Valve zu geizig für neue Server  )


----------



## DaStash (17. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



Rollora schrieb:


> EIN Download eines Spiels heißt nicht gleich, dass dadurch EINE verkaufte Version verloren geht. Es ist wie bei den Musikdownloads: man möchte es probieren/hören, aber nicht sooo gern, dass man dafür bezahlen würde. Man würde es so oder so nicht kaufen, so beim Download hat man aber die möglichkeit es zu hören. Was uns zu Punkt 2 führt:


 Sprichst du jetzt nvon dir oder sprichst du für die "anderen"?


> Downloads haben, ähnlich wie Demos nicht selten einen Marketingeffekt: "Aha, dieser Hersteller hat ein gutes Spiel gemacht, erst JETZT beschäftige ich mich mit diesem Hersteller ausführlich (oder Interpret). Führt dazu, dass man aufmerksamer dessen Release entgegenfiebert und wenn man doch fan ist kauft man sich doch mal ein Lied/Spiel von denen.
> te


 Sehe ich anders. Wo war denn der Marketingeffekt bei CoD Black OP´s(350k verk. Exemplare) oder Mafia II[7% der verkauften Einheiten ledilgich die PC Version) oder Mass Effekt II[keine PC Zahlen veröffentlicht aber bei dem üblichen Faktor kann man von rund 200.000 Exemplaren ausgehen) oder BBC 2(310.000 verkaufte Exemplare) Alle Spiele haben eins gemeinsam, sie wurden mehr als 3 millionen mal heruntergeladen und lediglich gerundet 300.000 mal für den PC gekauft. 
Quelle zu den Downloadzahlen



> Diejenigen die eben gedownloaded haben erzählen oft von diesem Titel weiter, von dem sie eventuell nie gewusst hätten, hätten sie den Titel im Laden um 50€ kaufen müssen und das war zu viel um "einfach mal auszuprobieren wie das Spiel so ist".
> Ein Viraler Marketingeffekt tritt ein. Auch "Mundpropaganda" oder ähnlich genannt. Die Sache nimmt ihren Lauf. Das ganze steht einem einzigen Punkt gegenüber (man könnte hier sicher noch 5-10 Punkte aufführen):


 Theoretisch möglich aber praktisch siehe Zahlen nicht nachvollziehbar, siehe Verkaufszahlen bei Konsolen wo es sich genau umgekehrt verhält, wesentlich weniger ill. Downloads und wesentlich mehr Gesamtabsatzzahlen. .


> Ich bin insgesamt also zwiegespalten: ich selber lade keine Spiele mehr, seid ich 10 bin (weil ichs mir leisten kann und will und sowieso nicht immer das neueste brauche, aber doch gute Spiele, drum kauf ich sie mir immer nach 1-2 Jahren auf Steam um 5 statt 50€ ahaha), aber man darf nicht immer alles auf die Raubkopien schieben, ich sag ja auch nicht man ist Killer nur weils solche Spiele gibt


Mhh, ich denke schon das man vieles darauf schieben kann. Die Genreverschiebung, die Plattformverschiebung, die Tatsache das Independententwicklungen zurückgefahren werden, die stärkeren KS Verfahren etc. Wäre der Absatz bei den relevanten Spielen gleich hoch wie bei Konsolen hätten wir jene Probleme nicht.

MfG


----------



## Xion4 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

Es ist erstaunlich, jetzt hat Ubisoft dem Druck nachgegeben, sind nun auf einmal die Programmierer zu faul, da hatten sie etwas was lange die Raubkopierer ferngehalten hat waren ie auch alle am schreien. Raubkopien lassen sich nicht verhindern, ausser man schafft es den Leuten zu vermitteln: der Artikel ist es wert gekauft zu werden. Nur leider ist es immer mehr Quantität statt Qualität wie ich gestern bei Homefront erfahren durfte.


----------



## ProNoob (19. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

Kopierschutz hin oda her jedes Game  wird irgendwann gecrackt 
Kommt nur drauf an in was für einen Zeitraum
Wie es  meine Vorposter schon erklärt haben
UbiSoft geht es genau darum... Wie lange braucht man um unser aktuellestes Game zu Cracken?
8 monate oda schon vor Release ?
Weil desto länger die brauchen zum cracken desto mehr Leute die auf die "kostenlose" Version warten, gehen sie kaufen, weil sie keinen Bock haben ein Jahr zu warten
Bis dahin is eh schon wahrscheinlich das neue Draussen 
Das is der Gedankengang den Ubisoft geht
Dieses Mal haben sie auf das Rumgeflame gehört und haben es nochmal ohne Kopierschutz versucht
Aber das wurde leider schamlos von den Crews ausgenutzt...tjiaa die Ehrlichen sind mal wieder die Dummen wie immer 

Klaa find ich den Always Online Schutz *******... Was is wenn mein i net flöten geht was am Land abundzu mal der Fall ist weil sie gerade neue wohngebiete bauen bei uns in der Gegend und alles auf meinen port draufgeschaltet wird 
meine leitung langsamer wird und irgendwann komplett abkackt... toll kann ich nich mal zocken obwohl ich 50€ gezahlt hab...
tjia...******* gelaufen

LEBEN IS KEIN PONYHOF


----------



## nyso (19. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich so manche Kommentare hier lese, komme ich mir echt vor wie im Kindergarten....
> Wie kann man auf eine gutes Spiel verzichten nur weil Ubisoft auf der Verpackung steht? Oder weil irgendein Spiel DRM hat? Dafür lasse ich mir doch einen guten Titel nicht entgehen!
> Das ist kindischer, naiver Blödsinn
> Alleine schon "Ubisoft ist für mich gestorben"...Oh my god
> ...


 
Vielleicht weil man Rückgrad hat? Nur weil ein Spiel gut ist, muss ich es noch noch lange nicht kaufen, wenn es gegen meine Prinzipien verstößt, oder? Schonmal daran gedacht, Mr. Schlauberger? Ich muss nicht jedem Scheiß Trend nachjagen, nicht jedes Spiel spielen, und sonst auch nicht alles müssen, nur weil es andere tun oder weil man etwas unbedingt erlebt haben muss. Prinzip ist Prinzip! Und genauso wie ich seit vielen, vielen Jahren Vegetarier bin und auf Fleisch "verzichte" kann ich auf andere Sachen auch verzichten, wenn sie mit meinen Prinzipien nicht konform gehen. 

Das was Ubi da mit AC2 gemacht hat geht nunmal gar nicht. Und ich habe AC1 auch sehr gemocht, mehrmals durchgespielt. Als erste Details zu dem Kopierschutz bekannt wurden habe ich mit AC2 gezögert, als er dann in all seiner "Pracht" vor uns lag habe ich das Spiel erst recht nicht angefasst, und selbst jetzt, nachdem der Schutz entfernt wurde, werde ich es nicht kaufen. Ich habe beschlossen die AC-Reihe zu boykottieren, und meinen Prinzipien bleibe ich treu. Ich lasse mich weder bevormunden noch verarschen, wenn du dir alles gefallen lässt, na herzlichen Dank, wegen dummen Leuten die alles kaufen was man unbedingt mal gespielt haben muss können die Publisher doch abliefern was sie wollen, die Leute kaufen es ja doch. CoD ist das Beste Beispiel, die Folgen sind ein Konsolenport ala Crysis 2. Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Cook2211 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



nyso schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil man Rückgrad hat? Nur weil ein Spiel gut ist, muss ich es noch noch lange nicht kaufen, wenn es gegen meine Prinzipien verstößt, oder? Schonmal daran gedacht, Mr. Schlauberger? Ich muss nicht jedem Scheiß Trend nachjagen, nicht jedes Spiel spielen, und sonst auch nicht alles müssen, nur weil es andere tun oder weil man etwas unbedingt erlebt haben muss. Prinzip ist Prinzip! Und genauso wie ich seit vielen, vielen Jahren Vegetarier bin und auf Fleisch "verzichte" kann ich auf andere Sachen auch verzichten, wenn sie mit meinen Prinzipien nicht konform gehen.
> 
> Das was Ubi da mit AC2 gemacht hat geht nunmal gar nicht. Und ich habe AC1 auch sehr gemocht, mehrmals durchgespielt. Als erste Details zu dem Kopierschutz bekannt wurden habe ich mit AC2 gezögert, als er dann in all seiner "Pracht" vor uns lag habe ich das Spiel erst recht nicht angefasst, und selbst jetzt, nachdem der Schutz entfernt wurde, werde ich es nicht kaufen. Ich habe beschlossen die AC-Reihe zu boykottieren, und meinen Prinzipien bleibe ich treu. Ich lasse mich weder bevormunden noch verarschen, wenn du dir alles gefallen lässt, na herzlichen Dank, wegen dummen Leuten die alles kaufen was man unbedingt mal gespielt haben muss können die Publisher doch abliefern was sie wollen, die Leute kaufen es ja doch. CoD ist das Beste Beispiel, die Folgen sind ein Konsolenport ala Crysis 2. Herzlichen Dank



Du hast meinen Post ja schon zitiert, von daher weißt du was ich von deinem Post halte!!


Ich lasse mir nicht von irgendwelchen dämlichen Prinzipien meinen Spielspaß verderben.
Wenn ein Spiel gut ist, dann kaufe ich es. Und?

Weißt du, irgendwann wächst man aus dem Alter raus, in dem du dich gerade befindest
Ganz ehrlich: Ich möchte einfach nur spielen. Irgendetwas zu boykottieren oder sonst was? Damit schadet ihr alle euch doch nur selber, weil ihr auf wirklich gute Spiele verzichtet! Aber beweist weiterhin euer Rückgrat....ihr (du) seid (bist) so stark....da kann ich nicht mithalten. I'm so weak....

Ich spiele seit mittlerweile 25 Jahren Computerspiele, angefangen mit dem C64, und deswegen kann ich darüber, was du mir da verklickern willst, wirklich nur lachen....einfach nur kindisch.....
Das ist irgendwie so Teenager-Gehabe: Ich bin stark und habe Rückgrat, weil ich irgendwas boykottiere..YEAH


Wo liegt die Logik in dem was du sagst? Du verzichtest auf gute Spiele, weil Ubisoft mal einen strengen Kopierschutz hatte? Und dabei beweist du Rückgrat? Das würdest du beweisen, wenn du gegen Atomkraft demonstrierst....aber weil du Software boykottierst...HALLO.....denk mal nach

Noch ein letztes: Forum Mitglieder als "Mr. Schlauberger" oder als "dumm" zu bezeichnen finde ich zum


----------



## nyso (19. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Post ja schon zitiert, von daher weißt du was ich von deinem Post halte!!


 
Und?



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir nicht von irgendwelchen dämlichen Prinzipien meinen Spielspaß verderben.
> Wenn ein Spiel gut ist, dann kaufe ich es. Und?


 
Es gibt auch Leute, denen sind Prinzipien und die bewusste Entscheidung was sie unterstützen und was nicht, wichtiger als irgendwelche Spiele. Mein Gott, es sind SPIELE! Nicht mehr! Darauf kann man nur wirklich verzichten!



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Weißt du, irgendwann wächst man aus dem Alter raus, in dem du dich gerade befindest


 
Stimmt, irgendwann bin ich Rentner und/oder senil und fresse alles was man mir auf den Tisch packt. Mit 22 kann ich aber ganz gut entscheiden, was ich mache und was eben nicht. Zumal ich nicht irgendein dahergelaufener 22jähriger bin, der alle paar Tage besoffen im Graben liegt, sondern gemeinsam mit meiner Ehefran Verantwortung für ihren behinderten Bruder und unsere zwei kleinen Kinder habe, ach ja, Student bin ich auch noch nebenbei Also bin ich sicher kein kleines Kind, und sowas kannst du dir sparen.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Ich möchte einfach nur spielen.



Und mir ist die Entwicklung die ich damit unterstütze, oder auch nicht, eben wichtiger. Ubisofts DRM war etwas, was KEIN Gamer unterstützen durfte! Nur durch geringere Einnahmen kann man die Publisher dazu bringen, auf solche Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu verzichten. Wer es kauft darf sich nicht beschweren, dass der Publisher denkt er kann machen was er will und diesen DRM in den nächsten Teilen wieder einbaut



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Irgendetwas zu boykottieren oder sonst was? Damit schadet ihr alle euch doch nur selber, weil ihr auf wirklich gute Spiele verzichtet! Aber beweist weiterhin euer Rückgrat....ihr (du) seid (bist) so stark....da kann ich nicht mithalten. I'm so weak....



Ich schade mir eher durch spielen als durch Verzicht Wenn ich mir meinen Rücken so angucke und überlege, wie viel Zeit ich sinnlos vor dieser Kiste gehangen habe



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit mittlerweile 25 Jahren Computerspiele, angefangen mit dem C64, und deswegen kann ich darüber, was du mir da verklickern willst, wirklich nur lachen....einfach nur kindisch.....
> Das ist irgendwie so Teenager-Gehabe: Ich bin stark und habe Rückgrat, weil ich irgendwas boykottiere..YEAH



Bei mir fing es mit nem 386/486 an, da war ich 5. Das sind mittlerweile 17 Jahre, also auch schon recht lange C64 war doch noch etwas vor mir. 
Und Rückgrat zu beweisen ist Teenager-Gehabe? Sag das mal den Leuten, die sich in Stuttgart auf die Fresse geben lassen haben, oder den Leuten, die seit Jahren gegen die Atomtransporte demonstrieren und sich über schwerste Verletzungen beklagen dürfen. Oder auch den Leuten in Ägypten, Tunesien, Lybien, Jemen, Bahrain, Saudi Arabien etc, die für ihre Überzeugungen/Prinzipien/Freiheit auf die Straße gingen/gehen und dafür mit dem Leben bezahlen! Etwas wirklich boykottieren ist sicher kein Teenagergelaber 
Und daran das du meinst, ich beschwere mich nur über Software, und nicht über Atomkraft merkt man das du mich nicht kennst Andere Forenmitglieder wissen gegen was ich alles wettere



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wo liegt die Logik in dem was du sagst? Du verzichtest auf gute Spiele, weil Ubisoft mal einen strengen Kopierschutz hatte? Und dabei beweist du Rückgrat? Das würdest du beweisen, wenn du gegen Atomkraft demonstrierst....aber weil du Software boykottierst...HALLO.....denk mal nach



Du willst die Logik wissen? Ich verzichte auf eine Sache, auf die ich problemlos verzichten kann, absolut unwichtige Spiele, weil es die einzige Macht ist, die ich in diesem Markt habe. Ich entscheide, wer mein Geld bekommt, und damit kann ich Druck ausüben. Ich alleine mag nun nichts verändern, aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige der AC2 wegen dem Kopierschutz nicht gekauft hat. Und wegen Leuten wie mir, die auf das Spiel verzichtet haben hat Ubi gemerkt, dass der DRM den Umsatz schmälert. Und hat ihn schnell per Patch rausgenommen und in folgenden Spielen nicht mehr eingebaut. Wir haben unsere Marktmacht erkannt und sie genutzt. Außerdem boykottiere ich nicht Ubi generell, momentan kaufe ich aber lieber EA-Titel. Da hatte ich in letzter Zeit viel mehr Spaß beim Spielen, während Ubi mir nur noch unsympathisch ist. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Noch ein letztes: Forum Mitglieder als "Mr. Schlauberger" oder als "dumm" zu bezeichnen finde ich zum


 
Sicher. Das was anderen wichtig ist im Gegenzug dann als Teenagergelaber abzustempeln und mich damit schlecht darstellen zu wollen ist aber ebenfalls nicht die feine, englische Art Btw. bezog sich das dumm nicht auf dich, noch mal Lesen bitte


----------



## Cook2211 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*



nyso schrieb:


> Und?
> Es gibt auch Leute, denen sind Prinzipien und die bewusste Entscheidung was sie unterstützen und was nicht, wichtiger als irgendwelche Spiele. Mein Gott, es sind SPIELE! Nicht mehr! Darauf kann man nur wirklich verzichten!



Richtig, es sind nur Spiele. Warum sollte man die also boykottieren? Spiele sind nichts weiter als ein Stück Unterhaltung.



> Stimmt, irgendwann bin ich Rentner und/oder senil und fresse alles was man mir auf den Tisch packt. Mit 22 kann ich aber ganz gut entscheiden, was ich mache und was eben nicht. Zumal ich nicht irgendein dahergelaufener 22jähriger bin, der alle paar Tage besoffen im Graben liegt, sondern gemeinsam mit meiner Ehefran Verantwortung für ihren behinderten Bruder und unsere zwei kleinen Kinder habe, ach ja, Student bin ich auch noch nebenbei Also bin ich sicher kein kleines Kind, und sowas kannst du dir sparen.



Na, mit 22 hast du natürlich ein riesiges Maß an Lebenserfahrung
Nette Lebensgeschichte btw
Ich bin übrigens Priester in Afrika....



> Und mir ist die Entwicklung die ich damit unterstütze, oder auch nicht, eben wichtiger. Ubisofts DRM war etwas, was KEIN Gamer unterstützen durfte! Nur durch geringere Einnahmen kann man die Publisher dazu bringen, auf solche Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu verzichten. Wer es kauft darf sich nicht beschweren, dass der Publisher denkt er kann machen was er will und diesen DRM in den nächsten Teilen wieder einbaut



Du hast anhand des Threadtitels aber schon schon mitbekommen, dass Ubi den Kopierschutz wieder gelockert hat? Klar das liegt natürlich an Leuten wie dir, die Spiele boykottieren....Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass es einen Publisher interessiert, dass eine handvoll Gamer ihre Titel boykottieren? Träum weiter....
AC2 hat sich millionenfach verkauft. Das einzige was einen Publisher in diesem Zusammenhang interessiert ist negative Presse und schlechte Kritiken.



> Ich schade mir eher durch spielen als durch Verzicht Wenn ich mir meinen Rücken so angucke und überlege, wie viel Zeit ich sinnlos vor dieser Kiste gehangen habe



Ich spiele auf der Couch, da bekommt man keine Rückenprobleme



> Bei mir fing es mit nem 386/486 an, da war ich 5. Das sind mittlerweile 17 Jahre, also auch schon recht lange C64 war doch noch etwas vor mir.
> Und Rückgrat zu beweisen ist Teenager-Gehabe? Sag das mal den Leuten, die sich in Stuttgart auf die Fresse geben lassen haben, oder den Leuten, die seit Jahren gegen die Atomtransporte demonstrieren und sich über schwerste Verletzungen beklagen dürfen. Oder auch den Leuten in Ägypten, Tunesien, Lybien, Jemen, Bahrain, Saudi Arabien etc, die für ihre Überzeugungen/Prinzipien/Freiheit auf die Straße gingen/gehen und dafür mit dem Leben bezahlen! Etwas wirklich boykottieren ist sicher kein Teenagergelaber
> Und daran das du meinst, ich beschwere mich nur über Software, und nicht über Atomkraft merkt man das du mich nicht kennstAndere Forenmitglieder wissen gegen was ich alles wettere



Im Zusammenhang mit einem Spieleboykott ist das Teenagergehabe, ja. Die anderen Sachen die du aufzählst haben damit rein gar nichts zu tun. Wenn du die Leute die in Ägypten, Tunesien, Lybien, Jemen, Bahrain, Saudi Arabien, für ihre Freiheit kämpfen und damit Rückgrat beweisen, mit einem Boykott gegen Computerspiele vergleichst, dann finde ich das schon sehr, sehr weit hergeholt.



> Du willst die Logik wissen? Ich verzichte auf eine Sache, auf die ich problemlos verzichten kann, absolut unwichtige Spiele, weil es die einzige Macht ist, die ich in diesem Markt habe. Ich entscheide, wer mein Geld bekommt, und damit kann ich Druck ausüben. Ich alleine mag nun nichts verändern, aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige der AC2 wegen dem Kopierschutz nicht gekauft hat. Und wegen Leuten wie mir, die auf das Spiel verzichtet haben hat Ubi gemerkt, dass der DRM den Umsatz schmälert. Und hat ihn schnell per Patch rausgenommen und in folgenden Spielen nicht mehr eingebaut. Wir haben unsere Marktmacht erkannt und sie genutzt. Außerdem boykottiere ich nicht Ubi generell, momentan kaufe ich aber lieber EA-Titel. Da hatte ich in letzter Zeit viel mehr Spaß beim Spielen, während Ubi mir nur noch unsympathisch ist.



Wie schon gesagt, AC2 hat sich millionenfach (auch für den PC...) verkauft. Wo soll da also Druck auf den Publisher ausgeübt worden sein? Der Druck auf Ubi entstand nur, wie oben schon gesagt, durch die negative Presse. 



> Sicher. Das was anderen wichtig ist im Gegenzug dann als Teenagergelaber abzustempeln und mich damit schlecht darstellen zu wollen ist aber ebenfalls nicht die feine, englische Art Btw. bezog sich das dumm nicht auf dich, noch mal Lesen bitte



Mit dieser Aussage "Ich lasse mich weder bevormunden noch verarschen, wenn du dir alles gefallen lässt, na herzlichen Dank, wegen dummen Leuten die alles kaufen was man unbedingt mal gespielt haben muss können die Publisher doch abliefern was sie wollen, die Leute kaufen es ja doch.", beziehst du das dumm indirekt auch auf mich.


----------



## DaStash (19. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*



nyso schrieb:


> Du willst die Logik wissen? Ich verzichte auf eine Sache, auf die ich problemlos verzichten kann, absolut unwichtige Spiele, weil es die einzige Macht ist, die ich in diesem Markt habe.


 Nur mal eine kleine Zwischenfrage, wenn die Spiele doch so unwichtig sind und darauf verzichten kannst, warum störst du dich dann so sehr an den Schutzmaßnahmen der Entwickler gegen unerlaubte, urheberrechtlichte Nutzung?


> Ich entscheide, wer mein Geld bekommt, und damit kann ich Druck ausüben. Ich alleine mag nun nichts verändern, aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige der AC2 wegen dem Kopierschutz nicht gekauft hat. Und wegen Leuten wie mir, die auf das Spiel verzichtet haben hat Ubi gemerkt, dass der DRM den Umsatz schmälert.


 Ich glaube Dir, stimmt schon, aus dem Grunde haben wirklich viele das Spiel nicht gekauft aber leider ist es auch so das eben die meisten nicht solch einen Verzichten übern können und es dann sich anderweitig besorgen, deshalb ja auch die hohen Downloadzahlen. Von daher verpufft die Boykottaktion, da sie von dem illegalen Handel überschattet wird.


> Sicher. Das was anderen wichtig ist im Gegenzug dann als Teenagergelaber abzustempeln und mich damit schlecht darstellen zu wollen ist aber ebenfalls nicht die feine, englische Art Btw. bezog sich das dumm nicht auf dich, noch mal Lesen bitte


 Ich glaube ihr nehmt euch da beide nicht so viel 

MfG


----------



## Cook2211 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed 2 - Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt.*

Nur mal rein hypothetisch, wenn solche Boykott-Aktionen Erfolg hätten, dann wäre es gut möglich, dass man irgendwann in den News auf PCGH folgendes liest:

*"Absatzzahlen für den PC zu schlecht. Ubisoft stellt die Entwicklung zukünftiger PC-Titel ein! Auch andere Publisher überdenken ihe Engagement"*

Das wäre doch dann ein wirklicher Erfolg gegen DRM. Keine Spiele, kein DRM! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!




DaStash schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr nehmt euch da beide nicht so viel
> 
> MfG



Ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Pixy (19. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

Irgendwie führt das hier zu nix.

Nyso ich stehe da voll hinter Dir, genauso sehe ich das zum grössten Teil auch.

Jeder hat seine Meinung dazu und keiner will den anderen scheinbar verstehen bzw. es nachempfinden.

Ich persönlich mag Ubisoft überhaupt nicht mehr und stellt Euch vor, es lag nicht hauptsächlich am DRM sondern viel mehr an den verbuggten Spielen die Sie rausbringen. Bestes Beispiel, Silent Hunter 5. Und auch für miserable Spiele wie HAWX.

Das DRM ist da fast noch nebensächlich, trägt sein Teil aber selbstverständlich dazu bei.

Sich hier permanent "anzumachen" und herauszufinden wer jetzt der Ältere und somit der Erfahrene ist, zeugt in meinen Augen nur von Naivität.

Cook2211 auch Du darfst gerne mal etwas mehr Verständniss mit bringen für Menschen die jünger sind als Du.
Es scheint, dass Du schon etwas Älter bist und genug Erfahrung gesammelt hast. Ich persönlich kenne genug "Gamer" die Teilweise das 50ige und 60igste Lebensjahr erreicht haben und die diese Art von "Ausbeutung" weiß Gott nicht gut heissen.

Somit liegt es also nicht am Alter oder an der Erfahrung die man im Leben gesammelt hat.
Ich persönlich finde die Argumente von Nyso sehr gut und einleuchtend. Das liegt natürlich auch daran, dass ich ein gewisses Verständniss mit bringe und Ihn verstehe warum er dies für sich so tut. 

Jetzt jeden einzelnen Post in 1000 Teile zu zerlegen, nur um den anderen seine Meinung aufzudrücken, aber keinerlei Verständniss zeigt für deren Meinung, halte ich für sehr naiv.

Damit spreche ich das Allgemein aus. Es gilt jetzt nicht Dir persönlich Cook2211.

Ich finde es geht Ubisoft durch das DRM nach wie vor nix an, wann, wo, wie und was ich Spiele. Und genau das ist das, was das DRM tut.
Es spioniert. Und wenn das schon offiziell ist, möchte ich nicht wissen was das Programm noch alles tut und was es sonst noch alles für Daten sammelt.

Es ist womöglich immer nur die Spitze des Eisberges.

Aber da können wir uns hier wahrscheinlich Tot schreiben, solange wir nicht versuchen, den Gedanken des anderen zu verstehen.

Und NEIN, ich will immer noch nicht in die Steinzeit. Und JA, ich muss dennoch nicht alles gut heissen.


----------



## BabaYaga (20. März 2011)

*AW: Assassins Creed Brotherhood diesmal ohne UbiSoftDRM, dafür aber auch schon gecrackt*

Ich hab jetzt so viele Ubititel aufgrund des Online-DRM boykottiert dass mich die Fortsetzungen dieser Titel auch ohne diesen DRM nicht mehr reizen. Hab keinen Bock da irgendwo mitten drinnen einzusteigen. Das letzte Spiel von Ubi bei mir war das aktuellste PoP (war bei der Graka dabei). Also ehrlich so einen lieblosen Dreck hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gespielt.
Selbst ohne KS hätte ich mir das Spiel nie so gekauft. Grauenhaft. Auch wenn ACBH vom Spiel an sich besser sein sollte verspüre ich im Moment wirklich keinen Dran es mir zuzulegen. 

Ob der "frühe/normale" Crack jetzt etwas am Kopierschutzverhalten der folgenden Ubispiele ändert ist mir irgendwie auch schon egal. Vielleicht kauf ich diese Titel irgendwann auch im Christmas-Sale bei Steam für 5 Euro wie schon gesagt wurde, da kann man dann eh nix falsch machen. Ich persönlich finde Steam als Kopierschutz "akzeptabel" zumal ich weder eine DVD einlegen muss, noch muss irgendwo ein Key eingegeben werden.
So hätte ich das gerne immer als ehrlicher Käufer. Spiel downloaden, installieren, ab gehts.

Das einzige was mich an Steam teilweise noch nervt sind eben solche Drittanbieter-DRM's wie der von Ubi.
Oder zusätzlich noch GFWL. (Das ist ja überhaupt das Unnötigste vom Allem!)
Installationsbeschränkungen die sich von selber nach einer bestimmten Zeit wieder erneuer sind noch akzeptabel aber keinesfalls welche wo ich dann wo anrufen muss um weitere Installationen freizuschalten... omg nein danke.

Ich verstehe in jedem Fall dass die Entwickler ihre Ware schützen wollen aber Raubkopien wird man nie komplett unterbinden können und ich bin auch immer bereit Kompromisse einzugehen aber bitte nervt die ehrlichen Kunden nicht mit solchen Dingen wie dem "Permanent-On-Schutz". Irgendwo hat das Entgegenkommen auch mal ein Ende. Mit dieser Friss oder Stirb Strategie kommt man bei mir jedenfalls nicht weiter. Ich kam gut ohne die letzten Ubi-DRM-versuchten-Spiele klar und werde es auch zukünftig tun. 

..aber an mir soll es nicht scheitern


----------

